# Your houseplants and gardens



## NoReturn (Apr 27, 2022)

Post your houseplants or the types of houseplants, ask questions, and share dumb memes here.

*My houseplants*


I've got a bunch of them, but let me tell you about one of my favorites. It's a mutant asparagus fern I grew from a seed and grows as fast as bamboo. During growing season I can leave it alone for a few hours and find an extra inch of growth. It's awesome. That said though, asparagus ferns are supposed to look like this:

And mine looks like this:


*Questions*

Why my onions no grow? They're stuck as little sprout babies.
Why my aloe no grow? They're not dead, they're just staying the same size.

*Bonus: Check out this autist I found. He's pretty cool.*




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Spoiler: More from him







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 27, 2022)

all my plants are in the back yard and i will not post pics of it because that would get too close to self doxing

regarding your questions: onions only start growing large bulbs in summer when days are long and nights are short. april is too early. 
about the aloe i have no idea, dont know anything about the plant.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 27, 2022)

Nice thread! I have a ZZ Plant I had since college that is going to be turning seven years old this May! It currently lives at my parent's since I wasn't expecting it to live this long and it is poisonous to cats. About two year ago I transferred it to a bigger pot and it had a hard time adjusting to the pot, but now it is doing alright.

As for outside plants, the daffodils are out right now which is nice. I might try to start an herb garden this year maybe

My brother and his girlfriend gave me a basket of succulents as a wedding gift not realizing how dark and shaded our place is, I will say they survived longer than we expected, but yeah, protip: if you are going to be giving people plants as gifts, know how much sunlight and shade their house and the yard get, otherwise you are setting up plants to suffer.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 27, 2022)

Second succulent doing just fine. First one died and no idea why but oh well.


----------



## NoReturn (Apr 27, 2022)

Krystal said:


> Second succulent doing just fine. First one died and no idea why but oh well.


How dead is it? If there's still an alive-looking leaf you can pick off that leaf and throw it in the other one's pot and it might regrow.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 27, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> How dead is it? If there's still an alive-looking leaf you can pick off that leaf and throw it in the other one's pot and it might regrow.


Don't remember as it was a while ago and a family member told me. I think it was losing color as it wasn't that good when I got it IIRC. I should also mention that both are tiny succulents for a terrarium.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Apr 27, 2022)

I over watered a succulent once but now I have a lucky bamboo that does well and I have added a snake plant because I read in Birds & Blooms magazine that they're indestructible and good for air.
I get B&B for the birds, but their stuff on gardening is nice.

Last year I saved my grandmother's old RD Illustrated Guide to Gardening book from the dumpster, I intend to use it a lot in the future.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 28, 2022)

I have two venus flytraps and a sarracenia. They came out of dormancy like a month ago and I have to trim off the dead traps from last year and then they will look good enough to show photos of. I've had them for like a year now, they live on the porch


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Apr 28, 2022)

Last fall I bought a bunch of  tulip bulbs, but didn't have any place in the ground to put them in. So I layered moss and dirt in a couple plastic beer coolers, put the lid on them with the drains open and left them outside. When the snow disappeared, I found water had leaked into one and made a solid icedirtcube. Those tulips still look dormant when I dig them up - but the other cooler has shoots poking out of the moss.


----------



## NoReturn (Apr 28, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Last fall I bought a bunch of  tulip bulbs, but didn't have any place in the ground to put them in. So I layered moss and dirt in a couple plastic beer coolers, put the lid on them with the drains open and left them outside. When the snow disappeared, I found water had leaked into one and made a solid icedirtcube. Those tulips still look dormant when I dig them up - but the other cooler has shoots poking out of the moss.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 29, 2022)

Strawberry sprouts, cucumber sprouts, and a pepper plant. Sitting indoors under an Aerogarden light with reservoir removed. Using a dollar store car sun shade to (hopefully) reflect wasted light back onto the plants.

I'm not using the aerogarden's hydroponics reservoir because the pepper plant was recently transplanted from there. The aerogarden is only functioning as a grow light at the moment.

Plants I grow always die from some bacterial illness or disease if I use store-bought soil. I have decided to stop buying store soil because I feel like they're the reason my plants keep getting sick. Even the sealed soil that's inside the store caused black leaf spot illness on last year's tomatoes.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Apr 30, 2022)

My garden is a bunch of potted plants on my porch. I have a variety of peppers and tomatoes, like 16 herbs, and some edible flowers. Basically I like growing anything I can eat. I've bought most as started plants from different stores. Growing from seed is hit or miss for me so far. It kind of feels like a "gotta catch em all" when I come across an herb I don't have yet. I bought some unlabeled spice jars to experiment with drying them to last awhile.

My porch is pretty big and lets in enough light. It also protects against deer. I'd love to build a little deer-proof enclosure in my yard for them eventually. Something I can go and sit in the middle of my plants and zen. The soil is pretty poor and shallow here so planting in ground would require a lot of enriching/spending money on raised beds.

Besides the aforementioned failure for some seeds to get past the sprout stage for me, I've been mostly successful with their health. Tomatoes and peppers are easy in my climate, and I've got a better handle on which herbs need more water or less. I killed two tarragon and a lavender last year though, probably from overerwatering. So far my lavender is hanging on, but has some dead parts. I'm really proud of my echinacea. I moved it inside to a spot that gets sun when we had a freeze. Then I stopped watering it for a couple months (bad plant mom, yeah). I brought it back out with its 3 tiny remaining leaves this spring and now it's exploded in growth.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (May 1, 2022)

Put a few mildly-loadbearing hooks and a shitload of thin, light hooks in your ceiling and get you some pothos and philodendrons. Put those cute little heart-leafed suckers in some bottom-watering hanging pots you can get for cheap at Walmart and watch them refuse to stop growing. Every time a vine gets long enough to be even remotely in the way, you can just lift it up and rest it in one of the light hooks as your ceiling gradually gets covered in a beautiful web of greenery. By far my favorite décor I've ever set up in my life; it's fantastic for air quality and blood pressure levels. Keeping plants on the ceiling is also a great solution if you have any little ones who can't be trusted not to get too adventurous with them.

In the hanging pots I use, the main pot with the soil and plant has slots and a weird shape in the bottom, so the soil only absorbs the water as it dries out. Top that bottom-watering compartment off on a regular basis, maybe sprinkle in some nutrient and call it good. The bottom-watering pots are really important if you're worried about overwatering, and I recommend this method in whatever form works best for you regardless of where you keep them. I water my shelf plants by pouring water into the dishes underneath them that most people just use as a safety measure for the excess water they put into the soil. Just get one that's over an inch deep and it will do fine. This method also prevents fruit flies and gnats from infesting your house, as I guess they breed in overly wet topsoil, but not in water.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (May 1, 2022)

I live in a small apartment with a cat so I can't have too many plants unless I want cat vomit everywhere. But I do have a monstera, various small succulents and a ctenanthe on my balcony.

I just repotted them over the weekend because, like an idiot, I overwatered my ctenanthe and it got root rot. I'm hoping I can still save it, we shall see how it goes.


----------



## With My Dick (May 1, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> [G]et you some pothos and philodendrons.


We have a philodendron that we bought over a dozen years ago because as a littl'un, it had such beautiful glossy green leaves.  Just the healthiest little plant I've ever seen in my life.  That one's been through some shit - left in hot cars during moves, put in rooms that get basically zero natural light, rootball left in nutrient-depleted soil.  Nothing killed it.  It would get sick-looking and we'd try to do something for it, and it always recovered, like a starving kitten that got a saucer of milk.

It's still not in the greatest of places in the house, because there are no great places in the house for a houseplant.  The sunny places ae people places or thing places; not plant places.  The plant places are outside.  But it's in a better place, in a bigger pot, with better soil and watering schedule, and it is once again growing out with the same beautiful, glossy green leaves.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 1, 2022)

Get this off girl board REEEEE plants are unisex and based. We finally broke out frost warning and dropping my herbs in pots. 

Did all my mulch and fuck me that's tiring. I'm going to do a potato box this year just to try out. Today was perfect low 70s (F) sunny and I fought the invasive honey suckle that clearly wanted to make friends with the wild rose. I look like I tried to MMA fight a cat. But that shit is plant cancer really gotta pull it.


----------



## NoReturn (May 1, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I live in a small apartment with a cat so I can't have too many plants unless I want cat vomit everywhere. But I do have a monstera, various small succulents and a ctenanthe on my balcony.


Do you grow cat grass? That stuff is so easy to grow its a menace. Just throw some seeds in a mug and they grow, sometimes you don't even need soil. 


CharcoalChkn said:


> I just repotted them over the weekend because, like an idiot, I overwatered my ctenanthe and it got root rot. I'm hoping I can still save it, we shall see how it goes.


Dunk that bitch in hydrogen peroxide! I wish I'd known about it earlier because I've lost plants to root rot before, too. 


With My Dick said:


> We have a philodendron that we bought over a dozen years ago because as a littl'un, it had such beautiful glossy green leaves.  Just the healthiest little plant I've ever seen in my life.  That one's been through some shit - left in hot cars during moves, put in rooms that get basically zero natural light, rootball left in nutrient-depleted soil.  Nothing killed it.  It would get sick-looking and we'd try to do something for it, and it always recovered, like a starving kitten that got a saucer of milk.
> 
> It's still not in the greatest of places in the house, because there are no great places in the house for a houseplant.  The sunny places ae people places or thing places; not plant places.  The plant places are outside.  But it's in a better place, in a bigger pot, with better soil and watering schedule, and it is once again growing out with the same beautiful, glossy green leaves.


Have you ever propagated it? A friend of mine took a snip of my pothos and it was psyched. Started growing new leaves everywhere near the cut.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (May 1, 2022)

With My Dick said:


> The sunny places ae people places or thing places; not plant places.


Careful about direct natural light with those fellas. Mine have gotten some absolutely burned leaves from forgetting to close my blinds again before the time of day when the window next to them gets a shitload of direct sunlight.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (May 1, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Do you grow cat grass? That stuff is so easy to grow its a menace. Just throw some seeds in a mug and they grow, sometimes you don't even need soil.


I have a small pot with nothing in it currently that might be perfect for it, I'll grab some from the hardware store on the weekend, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Fialovy (May 2, 2022)

Speaking of growing stuff in mugs, it is pretty easy to make unconventional flower pots out of ceramic containers from the thrift store. You just need a drill with the right drill bit to drill a drain hill. There are a few tutorials to do it online. I have thought of doing something like that before.

Does anyone know of any good shade houseplants that aren't poisonous to cats? Ideally ones you can hang in your kitchen? I have heard spider plants aren't poisonous to pets, but I am not sure if they would do well or not.


----------



## NoReturn (May 2, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> Does anyone know of any good shade houseplants that aren't poisonous to cats? Ideally ones you can hang in your kitchen? I have heard spider plants aren't poisonous to pets, but I am not sure if they would do well or not.


Lessee lessee... Low light...
Thyme and oregano do alright in shade, as does my marjoram but I don't know if that's true for the species or just my hardy little guy.
Kangaroo paw ferns are nontoxic and smell nice when they're happy.


Marimos are cool and live in water, but they're hard to get these days because some of them were found to carry zebra mussel eggs so got banned from import in certain countries.

Speaking of container things, I have a Mexican butterwort (Pinguicula gigantea) that hasn't had any trouble either.
Also, if it's hung up, cat's won't tend to go out of their way to eat certain plants it. I've never once had a cat get my pothos, for example.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (May 2, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> You just need a drill with the right drill bit to drill a drain hill. There are a few tutorials to do it online.


This absolutely works and blows open the possibilities for finding whatever size or shape of vessel you could ever need, not to mention now you can pick from so many gorgeous pieces. I've given such containers "legs" by sticking on some of those tiny little foam pads that are meant to protect drawers from slamming (the foam ones, not the fuzzy ones) so the holes drain better. Absolutely 100% could not agree or recommend more. 



NoReturn said:


> Marimos are cool and live in water, but they're hard to get these days because some of them were found to carry zebra mussel eggs so got banned from import in certain countries.


I love marimo! These little guys are so cute and give such a great visual that you can't get from other plants. They look amazing in a little fishbowl with some simple gravel and a few little stubs of aquatic bamboo. Decorative bottles like that are perfect for desks and shelves. They're fantastic for people who can't get over the hump of over/under watering their plants, and they don't need a house sitter if you leave on a trip or something. They're also easier to transport because you can just take them out of their water and pack them in a piece of tupperware with soggy paper towels. Hell, I got mine in the mail via regular bubble mailers and sandwich baggies.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (May 2, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> This absolutely works and blows open the possibilities for finding whatever size or shape of vessel you could ever need, not to mention now you can pick from so many gorgeous pieces. I've given such containers "legs" by sticking on some of those tiny little foam pads that are meant to protect drawers from slamming (the foam ones, not the fuzzy ones) so the holes drain better. Absolutely 100% could not agree or recommend more.
> 
> 
> I love marimo! These little guys are so cute and give such a great visual that you can't get from other plants. They look amazing in a little fishbowl with some simple gravel and a few little stubs of aquatic bamboo. Decorative bottles like that are perfect for desks and shelves. They're fantastic for people who can't get over the hump of over/under watering their plants, and they don't need a house sitter if you leave on a trip or something. They're also easier to transport because you can just take them out of their water and pack them in a piece of tupperware with soggy paper towels. Hell, I got mine in the mail via regular bubble mailers and sandwich baggies.


I'm really interested in getting a Marimo, I think they are just so cute.

Do they grow bigger on their own, or just stay at the size you get them, my other concern is how often do you need to clean their bowl/tank? Does it get grimy in there?


----------



## NoReturn (May 3, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I'm really interested in getting a Marimo, I think they are just so cute.
> 
> Do they grow bigger on their own, or just stay at the size you get them, my other concern is how often do you need to clean their bowl/tank? Does it get grimy in there?



Yes, mine have, anyway. It's just very very VERY slow. 
You need to clean their container occasionally, but I'm a lazy fuck, so I keep mine in mason jars and when the water starts to look scummy (as the water level drops from evaporation) that's when I clean. I do this by removing the marimo, tilting out the gross water, dumping the pebbles into another mason jar and rinsing them, then I refill the new jar with cold water, give the ball a rinse and squeeze, then plop it into the new jar. Then new jar goes back on the shelf and the old jar goes in the washing machine. 
It does not get grimy if you do the above. Worst mine's ever been was when a bunch of pollen blew in through the window and it had a yellow layer on top.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (May 3, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I'm really interested in getting a Marimo, I think they are just so cute.
> 
> Do they grow bigger on their own, or just stay at the size you get them, my other concern is how often do you need to clean their bowl/tank? Does it get grimy in there?


Hell yeah, they keep growing. They're just really slow to grow, which is one of the reasons why they can be so expensive. Depending on your marimo-to-water ratio, once every couple of months or so should be just fine. They're very easy to clean up after, and it's easier the more often you do it, especially if you skip the substrate that they don't need whatsoever. Just a quick rinse of the marimo, their vessel and substrate has been enough IME. I pour my substrate pebbles into a colander and rinse the everloving fuck out of them with tapwater before a quick purified water rinse to get the chlorine and shit off. They're probably fine with tap water, but the snails I'm waiting on won't be. 

I've got some live, indigenous pond snails on order to try out keeping them in my marimos' fish bowl, and I'm anxious to see how that turns out. I hope the snails prefer the plant debris over the plants themselves and I hope that the snail poo makes the plants healthier and maybe even grow faster.


----------



## Coffee Druid (May 3, 2022)

The ceramic mug idea is nice. I would love to have plants inside one day. But I don't own the house I live in and it's kind of cluttered in the main living area/kitchen so I'm probably going to go crazy with houseplants when I can move out one day. Even the idea of hanging herbs to dry seems questionable here, though that's mainly with the humidity levels. I may try drying them in an oven on low, or asking my parents if they still have their dehydrator in their house somewhere. 

I bought some catnip because it was in the herb area at the store. I don't have any cats, but it looks nice and I think it's in the mint family. So maybe I can try it in tea with other mints. 

Awhile back I did try to have a bioactive tank for my snake. Basically a terrarium for your pet to live in. But, my snake is both a burrower and heavy bodied so she crushed some plants and dug under the roots of others. Plus I had a hard time keeping the light and humidity optimal. So I went back to fake plants. Maybe one day when I know more about how to handle that.


----------



## NoReturn (May 3, 2022)

Coffee Druid said:


> The ceramic mug idea is nice. I would love to have plants inside one day. But I don't own the house I live in and it's kind of cluttered in the main living area/kitchen so I'm probably going to go crazy with houseplants when I can move out one day. Even the idea of hanging herbs to dry seems questionable here, though that's mainly with the humidity levels. I may try drying them in an oven on low, or asking my parents if they still have their dehydrator in their house somewhere.
> 
> I bought some catnip because it was in the herb area at the store. I don't have any cats, but it looks nice and I think it's in the mint family. So maybe I can try it in tea with other mints.
> 
> Awhile back I did try to have a bioactive tank for my snake. Basically a terrarium for your pet to live in. But, my snake is both a burrower and heavy bodied so she crushed some plants and dug under the roots of others. Plus I had a hard time keeping the light and humidity optimal. So I went back to fake plants. Maybe one day when I know more about how to handle that.


Catnip is actually very nice in tea. It has a mild flavor but it's very relaxing.


----------



## Orange Tabby (May 3, 2022)

I’ve got pineapple mint and spearmint out of control out front, and I’d love to do catnip but we have feral cats that are already shitting everywhere-I don’t want to give them more of a reason to hang around lol

Besides that I’ve managed to keep a romaine plant alive for more than a month so I feel like a regular green thumb.


----------



## Fialovy (May 3, 2022)

Catnip would be fun to grow. I once grew a ton of it in college for my now-husband's cats at his parent's house. The only part that gets a lot of sunlight is the deck so I would have to grow it in a pot or something. I could then use a food dehydrator to dry it and put it in hand made cat toys I can make with scrap yarn.

Yeah, I know I sound like a cat lady


----------



## Quest 4 Truth (May 3, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> all my plants are in the back yard and i will not post pics of it because that would get too close to self doxing


The only way you would likely "self-dox" is if your backyard plants had distinctive species like this one, which can only grow in one of four US states on the continental mainland - and only in restricted areas and regions of those four states.  But the plants that grow in a backyard of Ohio won't vary much from those that grow in a backyard of Tennessee, making it very difficult to dox unless there's a distinctive city skyline rising on the other side of the fence.

*BISMARCK PALM (BISMARCKIA NOBILIS)  - NATIVE TO MADAGASCAR, ISLAND OFF THE SOUTHEASTERN COAST OF AFRICA GROWING IN FLORIDA, USA*




Outside of those four states, what USDA Climate Zone does your outdoor garden fall in?


----------



## NoReturn (May 3, 2022)

Quest 4 Truth said:


> The only way you would likely "self-dox" is if your backyard plants had distinctive species like this one, which can only grow in one of four US states on the continental mainland - and only in restricted areas and regions of those four states.  But the plants that grow in a backyard of Ohio won't vary much from those that grow in a backyard of Tennessee, making it very difficult to dox unless there's a distinctive city skyline rising on the other side of the fence.
> 
> *BISMARCK PALM (BISMARCKIA NOBILIS)  - NATIVE TO MADAGASCAR, ISLAND OFF THE SOUTHEASTERN COAST OF AFRICA GROWING IN FLORIDA, USA*
> View attachment 3243511
> ...


Dude, 4chan found that HWNDU flag from contrails. Anything is possible through the power of autism.


----------



## Coffee Druid (May 3, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> Catnip would be fun to grow. I once grew a ton of it in college for my now-husband's cats at his parent's house. The only part that gets a lot of sunlight is the deck so I would have to grow it in a pot or something. I could then use a food dehydrator to dry it and put it in hand made cat toys I can make with scrap yarn.
> 
> Yeah, I know I sound like a cat lady


 I did think about making cat toys for a friend that does have cats. I have scrap fabric and the skills to sew it. I won't judge you either. I'm basically a chicken lady myself.

I have a general idea of what herbs my chickens can eat. If I have too much herbs to eat myself I can trim it into a salad for my girls. Some dried herbs are supposedly even good for their nesting boxes.


----------



## lowenergy (May 3, 2022)

I really love houseplants. I think I have at least thirty of varying sizes. At least 80% of them are rerolls as I’ve killed the exact same plant earlier and learned from my mistakes. It’s also been fun to get and raise two kittens and figure out how to keep them away from the plants, which has been mostly successful. Some of the things I’ve figured out:
-don’t overwater. Plants need way less water than you think. I’ve killed 99% of my plants this way.
-don’t use those stupid planters that have side drainage holes with an attached saucer. Pieces of shit will leave your plants soggy as fuck and prone to fungus and mold.
-use clear mats or something else that’s waterproof to put your plants on so they don’t stain/damage whatever it is they’re sitting on. I ruined a beautiful wood ledge that way.

My favorite plants are any philodendrons. I have a few of those and they’ve always been my favorite, particularly the philodendron pedatum. They look really neat. Any time a new leaf appears on any of my plants it totally makes my day.


----------



## NoReturn (May 3, 2022)

Coffee Druid said:


> I have a general idea of what herbs my chickens can eat. If I have too much herbs to eat myself I can trim it into a salad for my girls. Some dried herbs are supposedly even good for their nesting boxes.


Friend of mine does that. Makes the eggs taste better too.


lowenergy said:


> -don’t use those stupid planters that have side drainage holes with an attached saucer. Pieces of shit will leave your plants soggy as fuck and prone to fungus and mold.


Unless it's like one of those bog-plants that wants to stay soggy, in which case that's like their only purpose.


lowenergy said:


> philodendron pedatum


Had to google it. Look at those crazy leaves!


----------



## Coffee Druid (May 3, 2022)

lowenergy said:


> I really love houseplants. I think I have at least thirty of varying sizes. At least 80% of them are rerolls as I’ve killed the exact same plant earlier and learned from my mistakes. It’s also been fun to get and raise two kittens and figure out how to keep them away from the plants, which has been mostly successful. Some of the things I’ve figured out:
> -don’t overwater. Plants need way less water than you think. I’ve killed 99% of my plants this way.
> -don’t use those stupid planters that have side drainage holes with an attached saucer. Pieces of shit will leave your plants soggy as fuck and prone to fungus and mold.
> -use clear mats or something else that’s waterproof to put your plants on so they don’t stain/damage whatever it is they’re sitting on. I ruined a beautiful wood ledge that way.
> ...


Reminds me of a dumb pot someone gave my mom a flowerering plant in. I don't blame the giftee or anything. But we were wondering why it was dying and looked overwatered when the top of the soil wasn't that damp. Turns out it was in a two-part planter. The top part had drainage but the bottom had no holes so it just sat in the water that drained from the top and rotted the roots. 

I was also interested when my local dollar store had plant pots for the spring. But 90% of them had no drain holes so I passed. It'd be easy enough to drill holes in them yourself I guess. I also tried dollar store seeds once and they didn't work so I probably won't bother again.


----------



## lowenergy (May 3, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Friend of mine does that. Makes the eggs taste better too.
> 
> Unless it's like one of those bog-plants that wants to stay soggy, in which case that's like their only purpose.
> 
> Had to google it. Look at those crazy leaves!


Aren’t they gorgeous? I forget the everyday name for them but I fell in love as soon as I saw them.


----------



## Гиджет (May 7, 2022)

I have box of cactuses that have traveled around US for over five years with me. One has finally decided to bloom despite my neglect:


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 7, 2022)

Not going to post pics but I have an aquarium addiction. I have a rather large workshop at my home where I keep aquariums that total over 4000 gallons of water. I like to maintain natural aquariums and aquascape them aka no cheap plastic divers and walmart tier decorations. Naturally this lead to me breeding and cultivating lots of different types of aquatic and terrestrial plants. So now I have a giant collection of various plants, I really love different types of bromeliads, pothos, bamboo, and mosses for their ability to grow completely or partially submersed. In fact I built a 400 gallon shallow sandbox style aquarium just for growing different species of plants and built a few different types of hydroponic systems for growing all types of herbs, fruits, and vegetables while acting as a filter for some of my aquarium setups. It's like the only hobby I'm actually good at and I really enjoy it. It's really fun recreating specific environments down to the pH of the water and soil for different species of fish with only plants and animals from that specific habitat.

It all started with a single betta fish and a moss ball btw.


----------



## NoReturn (May 7, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Not going to post pics but I have an aquarium addiction. I have a rather large workshop at my home where I keep aquariums that total over 4000 gallons of water. I like to maintain natural aquariums and aquascape them aka no cheap plastic divers and walmart tier decorations. Naturally this lead to me breeding and cultivating lots of different types of aquatic and terrestrial plants. So now I have a giant collection of various plants, I really love different types of bromeliads, pothos, bamboo, and mosses for their ability to grow completely or partially submersed. In fact I built a 400 gallon shallow sandbox style aquarium just for growing different species of plants and built a few different types of hydroponic systems for growing all types of herbs, fruits, and vegetables while acting as a filter for some of my aquarium setups. It's like the only hobby I'm actually good at and I really enjoy it. It's really fun recreating specific environments down to the pH of the water and soil for different species of fish with only plants and animals from that specific habitat.
> 
> It all started with a single betta fish and a moss ball btw.


That betta fish and moss ball knew what they were doing. They were on a mission from god.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 7, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> That betta fish and moss ball knew what they were doing. They were on a mission from god.


He's pretty special to me, he's still alive at 11 years old and lives in his own 20 gallon aquarium. Even the moss has lived on to propagate and thrive in many of my setups while the original is superglued to a piece of driftwood.


----------



## Cryptojew (May 7, 2022)

I'm obsessed with houseplants, to the point where I've installed multiple grow lamps just so I'll have space for more of them. My favorite things ro grow are exotic fruit trees- I have a bunch of citrus, a star fruit, a jaboticaba, an ice cream bean, just to name a few.

I also have this baobab that I grew from a seed. I'm gonna try and bonsai it.


----------



## Delaited (May 7, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> He's pretty special to me, he's still alive at 11 years old and lives in his own 20 gallon aquarium. Even the moss has lived on to propagate and thrive in many of my setups while the original is superglued to a piece of driftwood.


Betta fish normally live for 4 years even in optimal conditions. That betta is a living god.


----------



## NoReturn (May 7, 2022)

Cryptojew said:


> I'm obsessed with houseplants, to the point where I've installed multiple grow lamps just so I'll have space for more of them.


I've been having this weird thought recently where it's like "To I actually want to move, or do I just want more room for plants?" and I'm starting to think it's the latter because if I moved somewhere where I had less room for them I'd be unhappy.



Cryptojew said:


> My favorite things ro grow are exotic fruit trees- I have a bunch of citrus, a star fruit, a jaboticaba, an ice cream bean, just to name a few.
> 
> I also have this baobab that I grew from a seed. I'm gonna try and bonsai it.
> View attachment 3259119


I didn't even know ice cream bean was a thing and now I want to try it.


----------



## anliteralidiot (May 7, 2022)

I'm about to start needing to seriously garden, or at least do yard work.

what's the easiest, but most useful plant to grow? Like, herbs and shit? 
And how accurate are these pest repellent charts on Pinterest?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 7, 2022)

Delaited said:


> Betta fish normally live for 4 years even in optimal conditions. That betta is a living god.


He doesn't look very special, mostly white, very common fins, genetically common and pretty bland. However the only reason I purchased him was because he was sitting in a filthy cup at a supermarket swimming in his own detritus with a fungal infection. Clean calm warm water and a diet of live food has kept him around and he still shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## FatalTater (May 7, 2022)

I wish someone would inform the insects that certain plants are supposed to repel them. The ones here just blunder right on through, never realizing.


----------



## NoReturn (May 7, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> He doesn't look very special, mostly white, very common fins, genetically common and pretty bland. However the only reason I purchased him was because he was sitting in a filthy cup at a supermarket swimming in his own detritus with a fungal infection. Clean calm warm water and a diet of live food has kept him around and he still shows no signs of slowing down.
> View attachment 3259213


"He doesn't look very special"
*Proceeds to post a photo of what is clearly an ancient fish-wizard with ethereal ghost-like fins and gills that shine like gold.*
Yeah, ok, sure buddy. Normal fish. Whatever you say.



anliteralidiot said:


> I'm about to start needing to seriously garden, or at least do yard work.
> 
> what's the easiest, but most useful plant to grow? Like, herbs and shit?


Don't dox yourself, but where do you live? Someplace temperate/hot/cool, humid/dry? What plants grow naturally around you?



anliteralidiot said:


> And how accurate are these pest repellent charts on Pinterest?





FatalTater said:


> I wish someone would inform the insects that certain plants are supposed to repel them. The ones here just blunder right on through, never realizing.


My favorite pest control is spiders and ladybugs. Both of them do what they're actually supposed to do.
There's a spider that lives in the yellow area that I really like, but I don't know what it's called. It lays eggs every year and the babies are these little white dots that are actually pretty cute. Every place I've stayed/visited that had those guys was otherwise completely free of other insects.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 7, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I wish someone would inform the insects that certain plants are supposed to repel them. The ones here just blunder right on through, never realizing.


I didn't mean to hijack this thread and turn it into a fish thread or something, but interestingly lots of seemingly harmless plants are definitely toxic to various species of fish. It's interesting how different parts of plants have different effects on them. I think one of the most common that people overlook and lots of koi/goldfish ponds have suffered to are tomato plants and red maple. IIRC only the leaves are a problem and I know someone who lost nearly 45k usd in koi due to his tomato garden being too close. My gardens are all indoors so I luckily don't have to deal with many insects, but there are a few plants that definitely effect snails and other crustaceans I have.


----------



## Corydoras (May 8, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I didn't mean to hijack this thread and turn it into a fish thread


Fish thread fish thread fish thread!!!

But in all seriousness this is a very helpful tip. My husband wants a maple tree and I want a big koi pond install and now I know to keep ‘em separated.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (May 8, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> I'm about to start needing to seriously garden, or at least do yard work.
> 
> what's the easiest, but most useful plant to grow? Like, herbs and shit?
> And how accurate are these pest repellent charts on Pinterest?
> View attachment 3259205


I'm assuming by useful you mean edible? Herbs like basil are very low maintenance and easy to grow indoors as long as you have a windowsill that gets a bit of sun. Research windowsill herb gardens and have your pick of species.

And plants with pungent smells like all of the ones in that graphic have the potential to repel some bugs, yes. Any of those effects aren't going to be super widespread or consistent. You'd get better mileage by buying some lavender oil and a diffuser, but at that point you might as well just get the manmade stuff formulated to kill them.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 8, 2022)

Corydoras said:


> Fish thread fish thread fish thread!!!
> 
> But in all seriousness this is a very helpful tip. My husband wants a maple tree and I want a big koi pond install and now I know to keep ‘em separated.


Love your name and pfp btw



plant tax for the thread


----------



## Fialovy (May 9, 2022)

Does anyone remember when succulents were a huge fad where they were sold painted at Home Depot?

 

It reminds me of this song:






Edit: Also, I remember when they really liked to glue flowers onto cactuses.


----------



## Seymour Glass (May 9, 2022)

Plastic plant life.


----------



## NoReturn (May 9, 2022)

Guys, I need some reassurance.
I released some ladybugs, but now I'm second-guessing myself because I'm so worried about my baby spiders. The ladybugs won't eat my spiders will they? They have aphids to eat and stuff and I've never seen a ladybug on the ceiling or corners so the spiders are probably safe, right?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (May 10, 2022)

i have a monstera i got a few years back after ages of searching for a good size-to-price ratio and he's growing up so good 
all i had to do was put an anti-pest plastic spike sheet on the bookshelf it's on top of to keep the cats from eating it and macgyver it around a shit ton of support rods since it was leaning over so hard it nearly fell off the shelf.
worth it 10/10


Fialovy said:


> Does anyone remember when succulents were a huge fad where they were sold painted at Home Depot?
> 
> View attachment 3263969
> 
> ...


god what a nightmare.
last time i was at home depot which was probably summer of 2020 their succulent arrangements, while crowded, were actually doing pretty fucking good to the point where most of them were flowering


----------



## Android raptor (May 20, 2022)

So I impulse bought a Venus flytrap at Walmart that has since been through some shit (got knocked out of its original plastic pot overnight by stray cats) and has been struggling ever since. I only water it with water that been treated with dechlorinator (use it for animals) and try to make sure it's out when it rains. I've been removing all the dead/dying leaves but it still looks pretty rough. Any tips?


----------



## Cryptojew (May 20, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> So I impulse bought a Venus flytrap at Walmart that has since been through some shit (got knocked out of its original plastic pot overnight by stray cats) and has been struggling ever since. I only water it with water that been treated with dechlorinator (use it for animals) and try to make sure it's out when it rains. I've been removing all the dead/dying leaves but it still looks pretty rough. Any tips?


Do you have it sitting it water? It's a bog plant, so it likes the soil to be a bit soggy. I was able to keep my flytrap alive for two years like that, and my nepenthes (which requires the same thing) is still going after three.


----------



## Android raptor (May 20, 2022)

Cryptojew said:


> Do you have it sitting it water? It's a bog plant, so it likes the soil to be a bit soggy. I was able to keep mine flytrap alive for two years like that, and my nepenthes (whixh requires the same thing) is still going after three.


No but I could try that. I water pretty frequently


----------



## NoReturn (May 21, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> So I impulse bought a Venus flytrap at Walmart that has since been through some shit (got knocked out of its original plastic pot overnight by stray cats) and has been struggling ever since. I only water it with water that been treated with dechlorinator (use it for animals) and try to make sure it's out when it rains. I've been removing all the dead/dying leaves but it still looks pretty rough. Any tips?


Take a big water bottle and cut the top off to make a dome with the cap at top. 
Then, get a little dish and put some rocks on it, pour water on the rocks, then sit the pot on top of the rocks and put the dome on top. You can leave the cap on or off.


----------



## MightyMorphin'Willbender (May 21, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> what's the easiest, but most useful plant to grow? Like, herbs and shit?


"Most useful" is a pretty vague keyword, but I can sperg like a retard wax poetic a little.
Honestly the most useful things will always be the things you will end up using, no point in growing crops you don't like even if it is easy (as a hobbyist gardener). 

For example, I am already sort of regretting planting two rows of a brassica mix, mostly because I was hoping for more of the boc chois to harvest but they all bolted and left me holding my stupid bag of (admittedly) very pretty kale...I guess I'll eat more salads and less stir frys...



Spoiler: Sperging



Herbs are a easy recommend as "most useful" because they can be incredibly cost-effective: you generally use small amounts of it at a time and they are expensive (for their weight) at the supermarket. I personally like Thyme and Chives for their perenial quality, how much I eat them and how unfussy they are. Cilantro, Parsley, Basil and Rosemary are also very easy plants to grow!

Berries bushes are also a classic kind of plant to add if you want something that's not a big amount of work and gives you something very delicious in return. Strawberries if you don't want to prune things; Blueberries if you hate thorny bushes; there are a lot of possibilities here really.

Easy edible plants to grow are peas, radishes, lettuces....These get planted early spring and get done with life in summer, just in time for you to eat them and go do other summer activities. Then if your Fall/Early Winter season isn't too harsh you can even try a second batch of them. 

Mint and chamomile are also pretty great if you're into teas but they SPREAD so watch out!

On the line of useful and easy but not edible, you can keep some spider plants. They supposedly are one of the best air filters of heavy metals and toxins; also near unkillable.


----------



## NoReturn (May 21, 2022)

My spiders are ok! 
Also, I put some watered-down blood in my plants recently and now one of my plants has a blood-red root I can see from the surface.
How did that happen? Did it just absorb the blood?


----------



## Crystal Coomer (May 23, 2022)

Repotted my cucumber and strawberries yesterday and brought them outside for the first time. Been having trouble with some fucking retarded animal eating the leaves of my first habanero plant. Considering using window screening around my plants to protect them. Sadly live in state in which shooting vermin, even with a bb gun, is illegal for some reason. 

All plants starting to flower now so thinking of what I can do with habanero peppers.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jun 5, 2022)

My spearmint is going wild rn. I made a tequila mojito


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 5, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> My spearmint is going wild rn. I made a tequila mojito


Ever heard of mojito mint? That stuff grows roots way faster than it had any right.


----------



## MightyMorphin'Willbender (Jun 6, 2022)

Mints are kind of insane. One literally broke my (dollar store) pot trying to escape. 
Wish the fam would consoom more mint so it wouldn't grow uncontrollably like it did.

On a unrelated note:
Does anyone have good tips on moving with plants? 
I am soon having to VERY SADLY having to decide what lives and comes with me and what dies. Thankfully most things are already potted (like my lovely berry bushes I am definitely not abandoning) but I also have loads of allium in the ground which not sure if they will survive being transplanted.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm currently in the middle of committing war crimes against bugs that tried to fuck with my roses. Aside from that I've finally beaten my flu and I'll likely spend the weekend building planters since the missus ordered a ton of new plants


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jun 7, 2022)

MightyMorphin'Willbender said:


> Mints are kind of insane. One literally broke my (dollar store) pot trying to escape.
> Wish the fam would consoom more mint so it wouldn't grow uncontrollably like it did.
> 
> On a unrelated note:
> ...


Just propagate by dividing the bulb.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 7, 2022)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> I'm currently in the middle of committing war crimes against bugs that tried to fuck with my roses. Aside from that I've finally beaten my flu and I'll likely spend the weekend building planters since the missus ordered a ton of new plants


I have been lucky in that the unseasonably cold weather has prevented a lot of insect invasion with my roses. But not good for any hot weather plants I want to get out. I am building a small greenhouse, but not fast enough.


----------



## Diet Purple Pepsi (Jun 7, 2022)

Got a basil plant that I've been keeping indoors since the constant heat was making them wilt. I've been watering them every other day but they're both starting to turn brown and the leaves are wilting at the ends.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Jun 8, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> I have been lucky in that the unseasonably cold weather has prevented a lot of insect invasion with my roses. But not good for any hot weather plants I want to get out. I am building a small greenhouse, but not fast enough.


Ionno how cold are winters where you live, but I reckon just wrapping your plants for winter isn't enough to help them survive? That did the trick for me, and winters here may hit -20 centigrade.



Diet Purple Pepsi said:


> Got a basil plant that I've been keeping indoors since the constant heat was making them wilt. I've been watering them every other day but they're both starting to turn brown and the leaves are wilting at the ends.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 15, 2022)

I bought a juvenile coffee tree without thinking of space considerations. Now it's just sitting on my desk being big and its younger sisters that I already owned are farting oxygen at me passive-aggressively.


----------



## MadDisaster (Jun 23, 2022)

I normally do pretty well with my plants, but there are some varieties that just die on me. 

Question for the plant people: 
What would cause a plant's leaves to completely dry out in a couple of weeks, despite regular watering? Also, how much water and sun does a fern need? They hate me, and no amount of experimentation is keeping the bastards alive.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 23, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> I normally do pretty well with my plants, but there are some varieties that just die on me.
> 
> Question for the plant people:
> What would cause a plant's leaves to completely dry out in a couple of weeks, despite regular watering? Also, how much water and sun does a fern need? They hate me, and no amount of experimentation is keeping the bastards alive.


1. What kind of fern?
2. How are you watering? Seems like a weird question, but gimme your steps.


----------



## MadDisaster (Jun 23, 2022)

Not sure what kind of fern - looks pretty typical, not exotic. It was a gift, and had no care instructions, which has not helped.

My usual watering is once a week, just from a watering can - moderate amount so the soil is most, but not wet. It's in a semi-shade spot where it only gets indirect sunlight. Do you think bottom watering would help? I haven't tried that yet, since I'd have to re-pot it.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 23, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> Not sure what kind of fern - looks pretty typical, not exotic. It was a gift, and had no care instructions, which has not helped.


If you download Google Lens and use it to take a photo of the plant, it should be able to tell you what kind of fern it is. It's a pretty useful tool, and there are alternative plant-identification applications out there as well. 



MadDisaster said:


> My usual watering is once a week, just from a watering can - moderate amountso the soil is most, but not wet. It's in a semi-shade spot where it only gets indirect sunlight. Do you think bottom watering would help? I haven't tried that yet, since I'd have to re-pot it.


What do you mean you'd have to repot it? Does it not have a drainage hole in the current pot?


----------



## MadDisaster (Jun 23, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> If you download Google Lens and use it to take a photo of the plant, it should be able to tell you what kind of fern it is. It's a pretty useful tool, and there are alternative plant-identification applications out there as well.
> 
> 
> What do you mean you'd have to repot it? Does it not have a drainage hole in the current pot?


It appears to be a maidenhair fern.

It does, but it's in a little planter with an attached tray. When I've done bottom watering before, it was in pots that were a bit more accessible.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 23, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> It appears to be a maidenhair fern.
> 
> It does, but it's in a little planter with an attached tray. When I've done bottom watering before, it was in pots that were a bit more accessible.


Ah, gotcha. In that case, if you can, try the inverted bottle trick instead of watering with a can.


----------



## MadDisaster (Jun 23, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Ah, gotcha. In that case, if you can, try the inverted bottle trick instead of watering with a can.
> View attachment 3418784


What a cool idea! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Coral Apples (Jun 23, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> It appears to be a maidenhair fern.
> 
> It does, but it's in a little planter with an attached tray. When I've done bottom watering before, it was in pots that were a bit more accessible.


I have not had good success with any ferns. But one tip I have, is that they like humidity and it might be one reason mine didn't do well.

Ideally a humidifier is the best option, misting is alright but I've heard people say it's pointless (doesn't hurt though). Otherwise a pebble tray is also another option to maintain some moisture around the plant. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## MadDisaster (Jun 23, 2022)

Coral Apples said:


> I have not had good success with any ferns. But one tip I have, is that they like humidity and it might be one reason mine didn't do well.
> 
> Ideally a humidifier is the best option, misting is alright but I've heard people say it's pointless (doesn't hurt though). Otherwise a pebble tray is also another option to maintain some moisture around the plant. Doesn't hurt to try.



That's a good idea too. I think the air in my place is a bit dry, so a humidifier for the plants might be beneficial all around. I'll try the pebble tray with the fern to start though, and invest in a humidifier if it seems helpful.


----------



## OttoWest (Jun 23, 2022)

MadDisaster said:


> I normally do pretty well with my plants, but there are some varieties that just die on me.
> 
> Question for the plant people:
> What would cause a plant's leaves to completely dry out in a couple of weeks, despite regular watering? Also, how much water and sun does a fern need? They hate me, and no amount of experimentation is keeping the bastards alive.





MadDisaster said:


> It appears to be a maidenhair fern.
> 
> It does, but it's in a little planter with an attached tray. When I've done bottom watering before, it was in pots that were a bit more accessible.


Oof maidenhair ferns are beautiful but really tricky. No direct sun, their leaves are too delicate. Shade but not shadow is best. The humidifier suggestion is good as they need constant moisture. Make sure they’re not getting heat/air from vents as that can dry them out too. I’ve tried a pebble base but it never worked.

I’ve found maidenhair ferns do best in kitchens (away from heat sources) and bathrooms because of the constant humidity. They need watering at least every 3-4 days.


----------



## Hepativore (Jun 23, 2022)

I used to have a porcupine tomato growing in a pot as a houseplant as I live in Zone 4, and porcupine tomatoes are Zones 9-11. I eventually had to give it to one of my aunts as I have almost no natural light in my current apartment.

Porcupine tomatoes are shrubs that are covered in spikes on both their leaves and stems and the veins of the leaves are bright red or orange. They also have nice purple flowers. Even though they are in the _Solanum_ family with peppers, eggplant, tomatoes, potatoes, and deadly nightshade, the tomato-like fruits on the porcupine tomato are poisonous.


----------



## Coral Apples (Jun 23, 2022)

I've been meaning to post this. I got a spider plant from a moving sale. Dear God, the woman who had transplanted it, didn't take it out of the nursery pot. I had to cut the pot from around the roots and I'm surprised it didn't bust through the pot. This poor thing, it's now transplanted, but I think it's a bit shocked.

It's losing some leaves and looking a little soggy on a few of them. I took all it's babies off and they're sitting in water now, hoping to get roots. Even if the mama plant doesn't make it, I should get a lot of babies out of it and I got a nice glossy red pot as well. But spider plants are hardy as fuck, so I think we'll make it.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 23, 2022)

Coral Apples said:


> I have not had good success with any ferns. But one tip I have, is that they like humidity and it might be one reason mine didn't do well.
> 
> Ideally a humidifier is the best option, misting is alright but I've heard people say it's pointless (doesn't hurt though). Otherwise a pebble tray is also another option to maintain some moisture around the plant. Doesn't hurt to try.


Pebble trays are great. 


Coral Apples said:


> I've been meaning to post this. I got a spider plant from a moving sale. Dear God, the woman who had transplanted it, didn't take it out of the nursery pot. I had to cut the pot from around the roots and I'm surprised it didn't bust through the pot. This poor thing, it's now transplanted, but I think it's a bit shocked.
> 
> It's losing some leaves and looking a little soggy on a few of them. I took all it's babies off and they're sitting in water now, hoping to get roots. Even if the mama plant doesn't make it, I should get a lot of babies out of it and I got a nice glossy red pot as well. But spider plants are hardy as fuck, so I think we'll make it.
> 
> View attachment 3418889


Dunking them in diluted hydrogen peroxide with water has been a good trick. I can recommend that if there's any root rot and you're still trying to save it.


----------



## Banquet Meal (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm not sure if anyone could help...but i have been trying to grow violets for ages now..and they never stay alive. i do everything i can to not over/underwater them, and by week 6, they look all mangy. this last bunch, i repotted them, i made sure the light was perfect, everything.  i cant have pretty flowers outside, because the deer will eat them, so i have been growing flowers indoors..naturally, my dirt cheap geraniums are absolutely thriving, but my poor violets are just a sad thing to see.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jul 12, 2022)

African violets or plain ol' American landscape violets? African violets can be very picky about everything -- location/light, watering schedule, humidity, temperature, the right fertilizer. I've had some that did great and others that bloomed once and died. But they can be very gorgeous. 

Here's a good article that may help you.


			https://www.gardenersworld.com/how-to/grow-plants/how-to-grow-violets/
		


And here's a picture my rare Silver Peso sephora in bloom, a species of Texas mountain laurel that looks like a cluster of violets. In bloom, you can smell it for hundreds of feet and it's intoxicating.


----------



## Big Miss Steak (Jul 12, 2022)

Once a month give your flowers/veggies a _small _amount of whole milk. "Small" is relative to the size of the plant you are dealing with. Don't do this for plants that are adapted to low-nutrient and low-moisture environments (succulents, orchids, etc.). Little nutrient boost.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 12, 2022)

Big Miss Steak said:


> Once a month give your flowers/veggies a _small _amount of whole milk. "Small" is relative to the size of the plant you are dealing with. Don't do this for plants that are adapted to low-nutrient and low-moisture environments (succulents, orchids, etc.). Little nutrient boost.


Fun things to feed your plants:

Milk - You take the empty milk carton, fill it with water, and pour the white water into the plants.
Rice water - Not the soaked kind, the runoff from washing rice before you cook it
Blood - Diluted with water, you have to put the blood in the water before it curdles, too, or it gets super-nasty


----------



## Character from a movie (Jul 12, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Blood - Diluted with water, you have to put the blood in the water before it curdles, too, or it gets super-nasty


I've read before (in Tumblr) that giving plants a mix of water and... menstrual blood is good for them, because blood has iron and other things. So is it true? I've also read that too much iron can be bad for plants, so blood isn't a good option.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Jul 12, 2022)

People regularly amend soil with bloodmeal, which is a dried slaughterhouse byproduct. I cant imagine your scabs or tamponwater being much worse.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 12, 2022)

Jesus Quintana said:


> I've read before (in Tumblr) that giving plants a mix of water and... menstrual blood is good for them, because blood has iron and other things. So is it true? I've also read that too much iron can be bad for plants, so blood isn't a good option.





Freshly Baked Socks said:


> People regularly amend soil with bloodmeal, which is a dried slaughterhouse byproduct. I cant imagine your scabs or tamponwater being much worse.


Nothing so extreme. I just mean like, if I get a nosebleed or cut my finger and it's bleeding, I'll fill a cup with water and let the blood drip in until I get to my first aid kit or the nosebleed stops.


----------



## Mellow Malevolent (Jul 12, 2022)

Don't you know what you crazy people are doing ???





I've seen the director's cut. I know how this ends.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm so happy! My ZZ plant that I keep at my parents house ever since I got my cat since I didn't want him to eat it since it wasn't good for him is growing new stalks! It had a hard time adjusting to the new pot for the first few months or so when I put it in so I wasn't sure it was going to make it, but it is thriving very well now which I am happy about.

The only thing I have to make sure is that it is not overwatered. My mother just lets me deal with the watering whenever I come over.

My hydrangeas outside are doing really well too, this is the first year they are really holding their own. They have really nice blue flowers on them.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 14, 2022)

Kvervandi said:


> There is a new autism I didn't know existed. Most of those expensive houseplants are ugly.


Cross-posting over here because I want to talk about what plants are ugly/overrated and which are underrated in you guy's opinions. 

I'll start us off with the Wandering Jew/Tradescantia zebrina (pic not mine):

I think it's pretty cool because it's actually shimmery-shiny irl in a way that's almost impossible to capture in photos. I don't care for its cousins who are just different colors. 
I also like that people get buttmad when you call it "Wandering jew" instead of the newer "Wandering jewel" or "Wandering dude".


----------



## Snusmumriken (Jul 14, 2022)

Thank goodness this thread exists. Does anyone have advice on growing herbs indoors?

I want to start growing my own herbs in the kitchen because the flavor is so much better fresh (and bc I want to feel like more of a chef.) I saw this boxed set of 9 perennial herbs on Amazon including the seeds, pots and even little tags to keep track of which is which, but I’m a little skeptical about the quality.

My questions right now are: which herbs can be grown indoors year ‘round, where can I get quality seeds, and do you have any other general advice on growing herbs for cooking?


----------



## MightyMorphin'Willbender (Jul 14, 2022)

Snusmumriken said:


> do you have any other general advice on growing herbs for cooking?


Main one is don't get fooled by tiny-ass pots. Depending on what you are growing, you will appreciate having a bigger plant that can sustain your consumption rate. I.e. Basil for pesto.

Consider what you will think you cook with, and how often! Full sun spots (which most herbs like)  indoors are a usually limited so don't grow shit you will only use once a year...


----------



## Snusmumriken (Jul 14, 2022)

MightyMorphin'Willbender said:


> Main one is don't get fooled by tiny-ass pots. Depending on what you are growing, you will appreciate having a bigger plant that can sustain your consumption rate. I.e. Basil for pesto.
> 
> Consider what you will think you cook with, and how often! Full sun spots (which most herbs like)  indoors are a usually limited so don't grow shit you will only use once a year...


Yeah, the pots in the set look SUPER tiny and for things like sage I’m worried it’s not going to have any room to grow, or I’m not going to have nearly enough room for the things I use regularly like oregano, thyme, etc.

The set is like $20 (which is what makes me skeptical) so I could maybe just throw out the pots for the ones that I need more of and get bigger ones for those?


----------



## MightyMorphin'Willbender (Jul 14, 2022)

Snusmumriken said:


> The set is like $20


It depends. If you live in a finicky hardiness zone, I'd say 20$ for pots you are considering trashing anyway and seeds you aren't sure what kind of strain/variety/cultibar you're getting (here's a overview on sage since you mentioned it) is not super worth it.

On the other hand if you want to get a feel of growing, idk, might as well?
Don't make the same mistake I did and buy a kit with one measly pot and one bag of mixed seeds lol that was genuinely awful

For perennials, it does pay to do some research to find the best variety for your needs/wants.
BUT
Even getting good pots can already be surprisingly costly in itself so....don't overthink too much on your first attempts.


----------



## high and tired (Jul 20, 2022)

Pothos are great office plants.

I’ve always had trouble keeping string of pearls & bananas alive, they always end up shriveled up and brown. Does anyone have any luck with these plants?


----------



## OttoWest (Jul 22, 2022)

high and tired said:


> I’ve always had trouble keeping string of pearls & bananas alive, they always end up shriveled up and brown. Does anyone have any luck with these plants?


I love string of pearls, but it wasn’t until my 6th or 7th one that I got the hang of it.

1) Water from the bottom. Their roots are very shallow and watering from the top can oversaturate them. I stick mine in a glass bowl with about three inches of water for about 20 min once a week. Make sure your pot has holes in the bottom for the water to absorb of course. I’ll water the top very lightly, like a half a cup for a 4-6” plant.

2) Sun on the top. It doesn’t matter if the dangling strings get sun, but the top needs it. I’ve got mine in a north facing window so they get nice early morning sun, nothing too hot.

Good luck. They’re tricky but worth the effort.


----------



## Kled (Jul 22, 2022)

'm crawling in here to shit it up!  Grandmother Kled and I bonded even more over the initial pandemic and I ended up getting really into it.  So I'm 2 years into everything and not stopping.  I just got a piece of a Crossandra the other day that I'm going to overwinter when it gets cooler.  This is probably one of the best decisions I've ever made.  Fucking love my plants.

I have some pictures that wont completely doxx me to hell and back.  I usually log all growth and progress all season to look back.


My zone is 8b.  My houseplants are on my front porch and i cant get a good pic because of the obvious.  We also have a lot of orb weavers in the yard that makes it hard for me to get around despite clearing it out. 

I also grow and pickle hot peppers.  No jalapenos this year but i do have ghost, habanero, Carolina reaper, armageddon, and Trinidad scorpions.  My peppers are my babies so i go out of my way to take care of them.


----------



## Leapin Lizard (Jul 26, 2022)

Anyone have advice for eliminating whiteflies? I unfortunately live in an area where they are very common and an infestation killed all my balcony garden plants and spread to my indoor plants last summer.

 I spray with neem oil when I see them and  preventatively spray every few days, but it seems like every time I leave for a weekend or have a busy work week they’re back and trying to kill my plants. Any other ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 26, 2022)

Phew, I was kind of worried my hydrangeas outside wouldn't survive this heat, but now that the worst of it gone, they are doing so much better


----------



## Cryptojew (Aug 7, 2022)

This is my baobab seedling, it sprouted maybe 5-6 months ago. I'm going to try and bonsai it.


And my other bonsai, _Operculicarya decaryi._  It's technically a succulant, so it's much less finnicky than other indoor bonsai I've tried to grow. I initially wanted it to grow upright, but it kept falling over and I eventually just let it stay that way. Now that it's gotten a bit bigger, I can honestly say it looks better on it's side like that.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 7, 2022)

Cryptojew said:


> This is my baobab seedling, it sprouted maybe 5-6 months ago. I'm going to try and bonsai it.
> View attachment 3573790
> 
> And my other bonsai, _Operculicarya decaryi._  It's technically a succulant, so it's much less finnicky than other indoor bonsai I've tried to grow. I initially wanted it to grow upright, but it kept falling over and I eventually just let it stay that way. Now that it's gotten a bit bigger, I can honestly say it looks better on it's side like that.
> View attachment 3573816


WOAH! I've never seen one from a succulent like that! That's so cool!


----------



## anliteralidiot (Aug 25, 2022)

Does anyone have a good source for buying seeds online? I'm just starting gardening, and I like seeds over already-groen plants!


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 25, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> Does anyone have a good source for buying seeds online? I'm just starting gardening, and I like seeds over already-groen plants!


Etsy, but you want established sellers with good reviews. Make sure you limit your search to the US or your own country.
If you don't, then you get even more scam seeds than you would normally.


----------



## admiral (Aug 26, 2022)

I have four plants which I have as yet not managed to kill: An Aloe Vera that I got at the supermarket, A little Peperomia caperata which has outlasted the boyfriend who bought it for me (and grown some weird alien looking flowers in the process), an emerald palm which I bought in B&Q and which is completely resistant to neglect, and a peace lily that I pilfered from my mother's house which oscillates wildly between near death and lush vitality. The lily grew a flower last month while I wasn't paying attention so I guess i'm doing something right? I water them weekly and give them food but I'm also very easily distracted. 

It's always the weird little shrubs you get in the supermarket which seem to last the longest.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 29, 2022)

admiral said:


> Peperomia caperata



Not sure how to describe it, but this plant "looks" Italian to me. 


admiral said:


> It's always the weird little shrubs you get in the supermarket which seem to last the longest.


Natural selection. The other ones have all died off before they hit the shelves or before you saw them. That's why I like parking lot moss, too. If it can survive in a parking lot, it can survive in a neglected pot.


----------



## Kled (Aug 29, 2022)

Leapin Lizard said:


> Anyone have advice for eliminating whiteflies? I unfortunately live in an area where they are very common and an infestation killed all my balcony garden plants and spread to my indoor plants last summer.
> 
> I spray with neem oil when I see them and  preventatively spray every few days, but it seems like every time I leave for a weekend or have a busy work week they’re back and trying to kill my plants. Any other ideas are greatly appreciated.


Diatomaceous Earth.  Get a small paintbrush, a little bit of diatomaceous earth and mix it with water.  What you want to do is paint your leaves with the "paste" and then lightly dust the base of the plant to prevent those gnats as well.  A bag at Lowe's will be close to 10 bucks but imo the price is worth it.  It kills any insect that comes in contact with it so if you have an issue with roaches or ants, its a great pest killer.

Keep in mind that with Neem Oil or Insecticidal soap, you have to keep applying it every other day.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 31, 2022)

I’ve got a pothos that is getting brown spots surrounded by yellow rings in the leaves. The stems also seem to split open and get brown edges. I don’t think I’m over watering it but it’s not happy. It’s in a north facing window and I live in the north of the uk so it’s  not like any window ledges are bright sunlight. What do? Tempted to just take a cutting and start again….


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 31, 2022)

Otterly said:


> I’ve got a pothos that is getting brown spots surrounded by yellow rings in the leaves. The stems also seem to split open and get brown edges. I don’t think I’m over watering it but it’s not happy. It’s in a north facing window and I live in the north of the uk so it’s  not like any window ledges are bright sunlight. What do? Tempted to just take a cutting and start again….


What's the dirt look like? What kind of dirt is it and how old is it?
I ask because I've had some success with putting fresh dirt on top of the existing soil in the pot. It's not quite the same as fertilizing or anything, but the plant seems to like it. Maybe it thinks there's been a flood in the wild that deposited new silt or something.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 31, 2022)

It’s fairly new, I only bought the plant a couple of months ago. Maybe I should repot it with the earth from the garden which seems to make happier plants than garden centre compost …


----------



## Coral Apples (Sep 1, 2022)

Sorry plant sperging incoming.

Does anyone here change the Ph of their water? Where I'm at, the Ph is usually around 7-9 or so. Apparently _most _plants like acidic soil, about 5.5-6.5 or so. It's supposed to be the best Ph range for nutrient absorption, as I learned from a hydroponic guy I know. He mentioned to me, if you have some plants that seem to have a hard time prospering and over/under watering doesn't seem to be the issue, it might be a nutrient absorption issue. I bought a test kit, it was about $17 dollars for some Ph Up, Ph Down and the testing solution. For a 5 gallon bucket, I find only around 8-11 drops treats it down to the right amount.

Personally, I think it has helped my plants a lot and I really hope this will prevent any more of my finicky plants from just up and dying, seemingly randomly. I had a coffee plant that was in really bad shape when I got it (only two bucks though). I got it looking great and was really impressed with how far it came. Then it gradually started browning and losing leaves and I payed a lot of attention to with no luck. I finally gave up since it no life I could see. Same with two jasmines I got, just didn't do well even with babying them. But, the place I got it from always has plants that fail to thrive, so not getting anymore from those fuckers. I'm always learning though and its surprising how many people can't keep a plant alive, I live in a jungle so I must be doing something 
right. 








Otterly said:


> I’ve got a pothos that is getting brown spots surrounded by yellow rings in the leaves. The stems also seem to split open and get brown edges. I don’t think I’m over watering it but it’s not happy. It’s in a north facing window and I live in the north of the uk so it’s not like any window ledges are bright sunlight. What do? Tempted to just take a cutting and start again….


That doesn't seem bad to me. I propagate the fuck out of Pothos, and a good portion seems to have a papery brown line on the split stem. My Monstera has that as well and most of them seem happy enough. Seems to be where new growth could pop out. The brown spots on the leaves could be a bunch of things. Too humid/not humid enough, over/underwatering, over fertilizing, getting sun burned.

Pothos seem to do well with underwatering in my experience, so that's a good way to factor one thing out. I just make sure to aerate the soil before watering and make sure its not getting compacted, otherwise it might not get into the root ball enough. The soil mix can also be a factor, I've had some that I had to repot due to soil that didn't drain fast enough, so they were basically drowning. Oops. Pothos are hearty though, so I don't think its doomed and propagating is a great way to start over and its pretty easy in my experience.


----------



## Otterly (Sep 1, 2022)

Coral Apples said:


> Sorry plant sperging incoming.
> 
> Does anyone here change the Ph of their water? Where I'm at, the Ph is usually around 7-9 or so. Apparently _most _plants like acidic soil, about 5.5-6.5 or so. It's supposed to be the best Ph range for nutrient absorption, as I learned from a hydroponic guy I know. He mentioned to me, if you have some plants that seem to have a hard time prospering and over/under watering doesn't seem to be the issue, it might be a nutrient absorption issue. I bought a test kit, it was about $17 dollars for some Ph Up, Ph Down and the testing solution. For a 5 gallon bucket, I find only around 8-11 drops treats it down to the right amount.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think I’ll look at that too. You could try just using rainwater maybe? Although if you have cold winters that’s not always easy.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Sep 1, 2022)

I like having citrus trees in my living room, especially when they blossom. But they get epsteined by lice everytime so i have given up on them.


----------



## Kled (Sep 1, 2022)

Coral Apples said:


> Does anyone here change the Ph of their water? Where I'm at, the Ph is usually around 7-9 or so. Apparently _most _plants like acidic soil, about 5.5-6.5 or so. It's supposed to be the best Ph range for nutrient absorption, as I learned from a hydroponic guy I know. He mentioned to me, if you have some plants that seem to have a hard time prospering and over/under watering doesn't seem to be the issue, it might be a nutrient absorption issue. I bought a test kit, it was about $17 dollars for some Ph Up, Ph Down and the testing solution. For a 5 gallon bucket, I find only around 8-11 drops treats it down to the right amount.


I had trouble with soil acidity for a while and I had to do a lot of research to get some of it right.  I found out that mixing like a tablespoon full of vinegar in a little bit of water can actually alter the pH of the soil as well as (used)coffee grounds.  Where I am, we have a few soil kits for less than $10 but I never think to get them.  If the plant needs more acidic soil, i usually isolate it in its own pot.  Whatever soil you have i'd love a dump truck full of it.


----------



## No Life Prince (Sep 1, 2022)

It's bulb season, you know what that means.
(Personally I reccomend crocus over Tulips, they're smaller and easier to keep indoors. Just make sure to not overwater them or they'll rot.)


----------



## Coral Apples (Sep 1, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Thanks! I think I’ll look at that too. You could try just using rainwater maybe? Although if you have cold winters that’s not always easy.


Rainwater should be a good option, I like using it to save on water. Since it isn't treated it also narrows down things in tap water that plants might not like in excess, like fluoride and chlorine. Letting tap water sit out for a day can help too. 

I'm no expert and I'm pretty sure my recommendations shouldn't murder any plants, but be sure to fact check me before doing anything extra. I'm pretty close to some of those "Plant tok" people. Although I won't grab more than I can handle and I don't want anything rare and expensive. I'm sad enough losing a free plant let alone a $400 variegated Monstera. The most expensive plant I have is my outdoor pitcher plant, but only $30 bucks and seemingly low maintenance. He's certainly been worth it with all the bugs he attracts. 

Curious as to the most expensive plant others have. I don't spend a lot on plants, unless it's a steal and I would probably go insane with making sure it wouldn't up and die on me.



Kled said:


> I had trouble with soil acidity for a while and I had to do a lot of research to get some of it right.  I found out that mixing like a tablespoon full of vinegar in a little bit of water can actually alter the pH of the soil as well as (used)coffee grounds.  Where I am, we have a few soil kits for less than $10 but I never think to get them.  If the plant needs more acidic soil, i usually isolate it in its own pot.  Whatever soil you have i'd love a dump truck full of it.


There's lots of home remedies for plants, if it works it works. I caved and got the Ph changing stuff since maybe it's why some of my boys kicked the bucket. 

 The soil situation is stupid, everyone has different recommendations for soil mixes and I don't even think about the Ph. I frequently do a peat moss or coco coir, perlite and orchid soil/bark for most of the standard tropical house plants, maybe a handful of potting soil. I end up searching up common blends to get an idea, but some people recommend the most extra blends, like get agricultural charcoal and "loamy soil". WHERE IS SANDY LOAM, WHO IS SHE? I feel like I can never find a good option for 'loamy' soil. Any recommendations, lemme know. 

I talked to one lady who just would use Miracle Grow and cactus soil, said she didn't wanna have dozen different bags of soil. I'm not that ballsy though.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 2, 2022)

Pimpleking55 said:


> View attachment 3665383
> I like having citrus trees in my living room, especially when they blossom. But they get epsteined by lice everytime so i have given up on them.


Anyone who've ever gotten conned into a calathea knows this feeling well.



Coral Apples said:


> Rainwater should be a good option, I like using it to save on water. Since it isn't treated it also narrows down things in tap water that plants might not like in excess, like fluoride and chlorine. Letting tap water sit out for a day can help too.
> 
> I'm no expert and I'm pretty sure my recommendations shouldn't murder any plants, but be sure to fact check me before doing anything extra. I'm pretty close to some of those "Plant tok" people.


Now you're done it. Here we go:











Coral Apples said:


> Curious as to the most expensive plant others have. I don't spend a lot on plants, unless it's a steal and I would probably go insane with making sure it wouldn't up and die on me.


I get most of my plants from clearance sections (keeps me honest) but one of the ones for which I paid full-price was a _Pinguicula gigantea_ that APPARENTLY is worth $50 if I were to sell it right now? 
Thieves fuck off, I'm using it to catch bugs. It's mine.



Coral Apples said:


> The soil situation is stupid, everyone has different recommendations for soil mixes and I don't even think about the Ph. I frequently do a peat moss or coco coir, perlite and orchid soil/bark for most of the standard tropical house plants, maybe a handful of potting soil. I end up searching up common blends to get an idea, but some people recommend the most extra blends, like get agricultural charcoal and "loamy soil". WHERE IS SANDY LOAM, WHO IS SHE? I feel like I can never find a good option for 'loamy' soil. Any recommendations, lemme know.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Sep 2, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Anyone who've ever gotten conned into a calathea knows this feeling well.


They tricked me to buy an Calathea Orbifolia once, i took care of it like it was my own child but it decided to follow George Floyd after a few months and left me heartbroken. These days i only buy plants which are nuclear fallout resistant and have the fortitude of a potato like the Sanseviria or the Philondendron, i love plants sometimes even more than i love people but i leave the more exotic ones to those with access to a green house , i dont have the patience anymore to get the soil just right or the humidity. If you are a plant in my house i put you in a pot and scream grow motherfucker.


----------



## Cryptojew (Sep 2, 2022)

Coral Apples said:


> Curious as to the most expensive plant others have. I don't spend a lot on plants, unless it's a steal and I would probably go insane with making sure it wouldn't up and die on me.


My _Garcinia humilis_ cost me about $100. It's supposed to produce a fruit called achacha, which is related to mangosteen. I've managed to keep the tree alive for a little over a year now, hopefully I'll get to taste it soon.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 2, 2022)

Cryptojew said:


> a fruit called achacha, which is related to mangosteen



I'd never heard of this before. It's neat!


----------



## Cryptojew (Sep 2, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> View attachment 3672417
> I'd never heard of this before. It's neat!


It's won awards for it's flavor, apparently. I'm not really a mangosteen fan (they're good but not as good as they're hyped up to be, and DEFINATELY not worth the price you pay for them), but hopefully achacha will outshine it's cousin.


----------



## Coral Apples (Sep 3, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Anyone who've ever gotten conned into a calathea knows this feeling well.





Pimpleking55 said:


> They tricked me to buy an Calathea Orbifolia once, i took care of it like it was my own child but it decided to follow George Floyd after a few months and left me heartbroken.


So what I'm hearing is, don't get this demon? I was going to grab one a couple days ago, but decided on a Dracaena Marginata, since one I split into two plants up and necked itself and it looked much more full and seemed more worth it. I only ever hear about how Calatheas are a pain, sucks since at trader joes you can get pretty big ones for $13 or so and it is a plant that I don't have. I won't get tempted unless I'm ready for disappointment.


Cryptojew said:


> My _Garcinia humilis_ cost me about $100. It's supposed to produce a fruit called achacha, which is related to mangosteen. I've managed to keep the tree alive for a little over a year now, hopefully I'll get to taste it soon.


I can see a fruit bearing tree being worth the money, especially something exotic where you'd have to pay out the ass for potentially under ripe fruit. I hope it will fruit, I know some plants are pretty particular about the right fruiting conditions. 

I've wanted to get a Goji Tree, they apparently do well where I'm at and I've heard they're better fresh. Landlord has a Italian plum tree and it produces a ton, so that's on the list if I ever get some property. Its such a good feeling harvesting fresh fruit, I hope you get a bunch.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 3, 2022)

Coral Apples said:


> So what I'm hearing is, don't get this demon?


If you want to feel like you're a priestess of mother nature, get a pothos or some other kind of vining plant. 
If you want to be reminded you're still a fallible little mortal, get a calathea.



Coral Apples said:


> I was going to grab one a couple days ago, but decided on a Dracaena Marginata, since one I split into two plants up and necked itself and it looked much more full and seemed more worth it.


Heeheehee. Those look silly. What a neat plant.



Coral Apples said:


> I only ever hear about how Calatheas are a pain, sucks since at trader joes you can get pretty big ones for $13 or so and it is a plant that I don't have. I won't get tempted unless I'm ready for disappointment.


Let's enjoy some calathea videos. Why not?




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Spoiler: More







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





And finally, this one from the cool autistic plant guy:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Sep 4, 2022)

Coworker was giving away some free potted houseplants, I think she grew from cuttings. So now I have a tiny rubber plant. I don't usually do houseplants, just potted herbs and tomatoes/peppers but I'll see how she does. I'll have to repot her into something bigger soon.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 6, 2022)

Hey lurkers, if you've made it to this thread looking for evil kiwis being evil, I'd like to use my evil platform to promote aforementioned autistic plant man. He is not evil (to my knowledge), and gives good advice.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Safir (Sep 8, 2022)

My schlumbergera died. She hadn't been feel quite good before, I thought maybe a replant might help. Watched her for two weeks (no change), then went away for two days, bam, one half is hanging off wilted and near-dead. I think it might have been water + cold.

I cut her up, stuck the cuttings into tiny plastic cups with "enriched" cactus soil, and put them under a daylight lamp in plastic bags.

I also found the breeder, THANK GOD she's Russian (as in, not Ukrainian). The moment central heating goes on I'll buy a replacement.


pic related


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 8, 2022)

My coffee tree has droopy leaves but I just watered it. What does it want? What does it need?!


----------



## Coffee Druid (Sep 12, 2022)

I got my potted plants ready for fall. It doesn't really start here for awhile but hey. I took the couple that were dead dead and put them aside. Trimmed any dead branches of parts off the rest. Fertilized them, and gave them a drink of water. I caged my tomatoes too since they were so long they drooped to the ground. They haven't really flowered this summer but hopefully when the temperatures go down a little here they might have a second wind.


----------



## MightyMorphin'Willbender (Sep 13, 2022)

Not exactly related to plants, but there are crazy people around me cleaning bed rocks (pic related) on their garden.


They gather them all and scrub/rinse them, then clean the entire area before returning the rocks to their location.
Just watching these poor maniacs do this make me tired.
And these are owners of the garden, not some paid chump suffering a sadistic boss.

Does this make sense to you?
I always figured at most you would just weed/sweep the area (with rocks in) and call it a day. Maybe only do a deep clean on the site if the weeds are coming back a little too fast, otherwise why bother?


----------



## Coffee Druid (Sep 29, 2022)

My rubber plant has a new leaf now. I don't name my potted plants, but I kinda like calling this one Ruby. 

I've been on a kick of researching permaculture and regenerative farming/gardening. It's a LOT of work, but one day I'd love to have my own little piece of land to homestead on. And if I could do it in a way that keeps the earth and soil healthier every year that sounds like a nice bonus.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Sep 29, 2022)

I killed my last venus fly trap and would like to try again, the problem is that they need a certain temperature to go dormant in the winter and I don't live in the right climate for it, it never gets cold enough. I put it outside last winter and it stayed green instead of going dormant (died for unrelated reasons this summer). Internet tells me they require dormancy for a long lifespan. Anybody know if there's a way around this?

Side note but holy hell angel wing begonias grow quickly. Somebody gave me a stem cutting with two leaves, three months later I'm counting almost 30 leaves and it's taking over an entire window.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 29, 2022)

Cheeseburger Picnic said:


> I killed my last venus fly trap and would like to try again, the problem is that they need a certain temperature to go dormant in the winter and I don't live in the right climate for it, it never gets cold enough. I put it outside last winter and it stayed green instead of going dormant (died for unrelated reasons this summer). Internet tells me they require dormancy for a long lifespan. Anybody know if there's a way around this?
> 
> Side note but holy hell angel wing begonias grow quickly. Somebody gave me a stem cutting with two leaves, three months later I'm counting almost 30 leaves and it's taking over an entire window.


Do you want a Venus Flytrap, or any ol' carnivorous plant in general?


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Sep 29, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Do you want a Venus Flytrap, or any ol' carnivorous plant in general?


Venus flytrap is the only carnivorous plant sold locally that I know of, I'm down to try a different one if I could find it.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 29, 2022)

Cheeseburger Picnic said:


> Venus flytrap is the only carnivorous plant sold locally that I know of, I'm down to try a different one if I could find it.


Behold!
https://www.etsy.com/shop/Carnigami


----------



## Shig O'nella (Sep 29, 2022)

I have two houseplants. A chilli plant that is now 14 years old and still going strong is one. The other one - see pfp.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Sep 29, 2022)

Got the same house plant that came with the house when I bought it don't know what it is but it's still alive and that was 4 or 5 years ago


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 29, 2022)

NyQuilninja said:


> Got the same house plant that came with the house when I bought it don't know what it is but it's still alive and that was 4 or 5 years ago


Google Lens can indentify plants. Give it a shot?


----------



## NyQuilninja (Sep 30, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Google Lens can indentify plants. Give it a shot?


Ill send pics and identification tomorrow


----------



## Motherf*cker (Sep 30, 2022)

I can't take pictures because I have a lot of plants and it would basically be doxing my living room.
What I have at the moment:
I have a peperomia, at the beginning of lockdowns I started getting plants and I needed a easy beginner plant.  It is probably my favourite of all time, it doesn't need much work at all, I water it sometimes and then give it a spritz. I love it so much that I've made four clones from it, so I now have five peperomia plants. I have may be five ferns, it was the same reason as the peperomia (beginner plant) but I have no luck with ferns. Canadian winters with a baseboard heaters are a fucking cunt and they dry out my ferns. I have a little plant rehabilitation center set up with lights and it's away from heaters but my ferns never fully recover. 
I have a rubber plant that I'm really proud of, it was another lockdown plant and it's now humongous. It's another great beginner plant, doesn't need a lot of watering and care. 
I have an emerald tree (and also a clone from my main emerald tree), an aloe plant, a Venus Flytrap  ivy and a Snake Plant (again super easy beginner plant)


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 30, 2022)

Motherf*cker said:


> I can't take pictures because I have a lot of plants and it would basically be doxing my living room.
> What I have at the moment:
> I have a peperomia, at the beginning of lockdowns I started getting plants and I needed a easy beginner plant.  It is probably my favourite of all time, it doesn't need much work at all, I water it sometimes and then give it a spritz. I love it so much that I've made four clones from it, so I now have five peperomia plants. I have may be five ferns, it was the same reason as the peperomia (beginner plant) but I have no luck with ferns. Canadian winters with a baseboard heaters are a fucking cunt and they dry out my ferns. I have a little plant rehabilitation center set up with lights and it's away from heaters but my ferns never fully recover.
> I have a rubber plant that I'm really proud of, it was another lockdown plant and it's now humongous. It's another great beginner plant, doesn't need a lot of watering and care.
> I have an emerald tree (and also a clone from my main emerald tree), an aloe plant, a Venus Flytrap  ivy and a Snake Plant (again super easy beginner plant)


If you have outside-inside plants, when do you bring them in for the winter when you're that far north?


----------



## Shig O'nella (Sep 30, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Google Lens can indentify plants. Give it a shot?


Really? I had no idea it could do that. Wonder if it's reliable with mushrooms - getting tired of grabbing the same four types on my walks.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Sep 30, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> If you want to feel like you're a priestess of mother nature, get a pothos or some other kind of vining plant.
> If you want to be reminded you're still a fallible little mortal, get a calathea.
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea calatheas had this reputation - I got one as a gift a few years ago (a rattlesnake plant/calathea lancifolia), and it's been doing fine - I even repotted it and it had healthy roots and tubers!

Of course I've also killed plants that are "no fuss" by... Over fussing for them. So maybe a calathea is just the right fit for people who have trouble keeping succulents alive.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Sep 30, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> If you have outside-inside plants, when do you bring them in for the winter when you're that far north?



I keep them indoors, there's too much weather for them and there's  a small window where they could comfortably be outside full time. I used to grow pot and by September my bud would be fucked because when the temperature drops and  we would get frost overnight or endless rain or a combination of both and then it's snowing by mid October.
 I'm also in a very finicky growing zone, it's too cold to start planting things outdoors until about mid to late June and then it has to be hardy enough to endure the frost so I grow a lot of things in pots.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 30, 2022)

Plant videos because I feel like it.


Motherf*cker said:


> I have a peperomia






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Motherf*cker said:


> I have may be five ferns






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Motherf*cker said:


> I have a rubber plant






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Motherf*cker said:


> I have an emerald tree (and also a clone from my main emerald tree),


Does this one have another name?



Motherf*cker said:


> an aloe plant,






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Motherf*cker said:


> a Venus Flytrap






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Motherf*cker said:


> ivy






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Motherf*cker said:


> and a Snake Plant






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> a rattlesnake plant/calathea lancifolia






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Sep 30, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Plant videos because I feel like it.
> 
> View attachment 3703584
> 
> ...


Honestly delightful that you have videos for every plant and it makes me want to challenge you with more members of my indoor garden. Some of my other friends include a hoya, pachira, stapelia, angel wing begonia, and a wandering Jew.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Sep 30, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Plant videos because I feel like it.
> 
> View attachment 3703584
> 
> ...


 That's awesome, thank you.  The Emerald Tree is also called a China Doll plant.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 1, 2022)

Check it out, I found a cool deaf Feng Shui plant lady:




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> a hoya,






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> pachira,






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> stapelia,






Your browser is not able to display this video.



wew, that's wild



Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> angel wing begonia,






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> and a wandering Jew.


I love these things so they get an extra video.
SJW types hate the name because "Reee antisemitism!" but anyone who says that is an idiot.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Another possible origin for the name is the legend of the immortal of the same name. It's saying "This plant won't fucking die." and it's true. 
They're nice and easy to propagate as well, just snippy snip and shove that clipping back in the soil.




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Motherf*cker said:


> That's awesome, thank you.  The Emerald Tree is also called a China Doll plant.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 11, 2022)

Mrs Heckler recently repotted some indoor plants. They look much comfier in their new homes. However, I think there was some kind of bug in the new potting soil, and we've had to final solution are new houseguests. Very annoying, but the plants look great.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 11, 2022)

Let's look at some more houseplants.

Kangaroo foot/paw/leg fern




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Burro's Tail




Your browser is not able to display this video.




San Pedro Cactus




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Coffee Tree




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Mexican Butterwort




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 11, 2022)

Honestly not sure why this is in Beauty Parlor.... Feel sort of scared even posting in here.

Uhm, I love growing orchids and begonias. African Violets are fine too, but def secondary concerns.  

The shit plant owners must deal with.....


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 11, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Honestly not sure why this is in Beauty Parlor.... Feel sort of scared even posting in here.


Fancy ladies are educated in the ways of plants and flowers, obviously.




Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Uhm, I love growing orchids






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> and begonias.






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> African Violets are fine too, but def secondary concerns.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Oct 11, 2022)

I have some how managed to keep my Kokodama alive for 6+ months.

It was made for me as a gift, but I am wondering if at some point I will need to put it in a pot?

This has been my biggest success story of plant rearing so far LOL so I want to keep it happy. I've even managed to make my monstera look like shit and I've heard those things are nigh unkillable.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 11, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I have some how managed to keep my Kokodama alive for 6+ months.
> 
> It was made for me as a gift, but I am wondering if at some point I will need to put it in a pot?
> 
> This has been my biggest success story of plant rearing so far LOL so I want to keep it happy. I've even managed to make my monstera look like shit and I've heard those things are nigh unkillable.



Kokodoma is a name brand. What is the species of plant? Will need to know the species to give any instructions.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 11, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I have some how managed to keep my Kokodama alive for 6+ months.






Your browser is not able to display this video.






CharcoalChkn said:


> It was made for me as a gift, but I am wondering if at some point I will need to put it in a pot?


Maybe if it ends up root-bound and starts getting sad and wilty.



CharcoalChkn said:


> I've even managed to make my monstera look like shit and I've heard those things are nigh unkillable.






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Kokodoma is a name brand. What is the species of plant?


Ko_ko_dama is a brand, ko_ke_dama is the thing.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 11, 2022)

What I have gathered is that these are various species of plants sold in a hanging fiber basket.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Oct 12, 2022)

I will find out what species of plant it is! From what I can see it has very thick stalks and rubbery leaves, but I am a total noob, as seen by my inaccurate naming earlier. 

As for my monstera, no yellow leaves, it looks like it has some kind of bug eating it almost? The leaves appear ripped up if that is a good description?


----------



## OttoWest (Oct 12, 2022)

I picked up a Jewel Alocasia last weekend. The leaves have an iridescent sheen, similar to an oil slick:



Also have a few Black Velvet Alocasia. These leaves get super dark as they mature:


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> What I have gathered is that these are various species of plants sold in a hanging fiber basket.


Actually, they're usually just a ball of dirt with moss on the outside, wrapped with twine to keep it together. 





CharcoalChkn said:


> I will find out what species of plant it is! From what I can see it has very thick stalks and rubbery leaves, but I am a total noob, as seen by my inaccurate naming earlier.


Google lens for you!



CharcoalChkn said:


> As for my monstera, no yellow leaves, it looks like it has some kind of bug eating it almost? The leaves appear ripped up if that is a good description?


Maybe the tips are drying out and cracking?



OttoWest said:


> I picked up a Jewel Alocasia last weekend. The leaves have an iridescent sheen, similar to an oil slick:
> View attachment 3731790
> View attachment 3731792






Your browser is not able to display this video.






OttoWest said:


> Also have a few Black Velvet Alocasia. These leaves get super dark as they mature:
> View attachment 3731789






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 12, 2022)

Just put your plants in a terracotta pot how did shit get so complicated?


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Just put your plants in a terracotta pot how did shit get so complicated?


Kokedama started as art. It was born from the field of bonsai and is a spinoff from kusamono and shitakusa.
These things:


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 12, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Kokedama started as art. It was born from the field of bonsai and is a spinoff from kusamono and shitakusa.
> These things:
> View attachment 3731955View attachment 3731956



Will put my 20 year old orchids up against this weird bullshit any day.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Oct 12, 2022)

I have a pothos plant very late reply


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 12, 2022)

NyQuilninja said:


> View attachment 3732820
> I have a pothos plant very late reply


Pothos time!




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Jade pothos




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Golden pothos




Your browser is not able to display this video.




N'joy pothos / Pearls and Jade pothos




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Neon pothos




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Silver satin pothos




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Angsty Furry (Oct 12, 2022)

I went to a thrift store today and got a fancy new pot for my wax plant, I'd like to post a picture, but I don't wanna dox my plants.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 12, 2022)

Angsty Furry said:


> wax plant






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Angsty Furry said:


> I'd like to post a picture, but I don't wanna dox my plants.


Not wanting to dox plants is why I share all these tiktoks, so we can see what other people's plants look like without doxing our actual, personal collections.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Oct 12, 2022)

I have a purple gynura in my bathroom, where it does surprisingly well.  

I took one of those flat-backed wall planters and hung it over part of the mirror--my mirror is way too big and isn't a medicine cabinet door.  The gynura is big and healthy and enjoying the humidity.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 12, 2022)

Aunt Carol said:


> I have a purple gynura in my bathroom, where it does surprisingly well.


Woah, what neat leaves.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Oct 12, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Woah, what neat leaves.


They're fuzzy!  They look best in natural light.

It's fly-pollinated, so on the rare occasion it blooms, you get tiny orange flowers that smell like rotten meat.


----------



## Honored guest (Oct 12, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> Does anyone have a good source for buying seeds online? I'm just starting gardening, and I like seeds over already-groen plants!


Pretty late, but never buy from Amazon or Ebay you'll get some random weed seeds if you get anything at all, are you American? I have quite a few good sites I use that I can link but they only ship in the US. If you know anyone who gardens you could ask if you could have some seed catalogs, they get shipped in spring/fall and from my experience there has to be a mailing list that gets shared between different companies, if you buy from one you'll suddenly find yourself getting several different catalogs shipped to your mailing address.

I asked this in the other gardening thread but this one seems more active so I'll ask here to, does anyone with experience with growing mini citrus or banana plants have any advice they'd like to share? I'm interested in picking up a few next year.

I'm also hoping to pick up and grow some dwarf/super dwarf fruit trees in large pots outside, does anyone know any good American sites/merchants that sell them? I'd hate to drop $50+ on a tree only for it to get killed by poor shipping or be given a dead twig.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 12, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Woah, what neat leaves.
> View attachment 3733289
> View attachment 3733290



I fucking hate purple passion plants. They always die. Doesn't matter what you do. Take lots of cuttings.


----------



## Cryptojew (Oct 12, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> I asked this in the other gardening thread but this one seems more active so I'll ask here to, does anyone with experience with growing mini citrus or banana plants have any advice they'd like to share? I'm interested in picking up a few next year.


Not sure about growing them outside since I'm in zone six, but indoors I find citrus success depends heavily on the variety. I have seven citrus trees, and some do great (my lime×kumquat hybrid is particularly hardy), while others really struggle. Make sure you keep a regular water schedule for them that gives them enough time to dry a little (not too much though, you'll have to use your intuition for this). They like being a bit rootbound in my experience, so use smaller pots.

Don't try growing bananas indoors unless you have a lot of space. Even dwarf varieties get pretty big, and they grow very quickly.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 12, 2022)

i have a monstera that's doing surprisingly good. he wants more sunlight but i don't have anywhere to put him besides a place a bit far from the window cause the cats will get him
he's been growing plenty of new leaves but none of them have had any of the signature holes. does anyone know why?


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> i have a monstera that's doing surprisingly good. he wants more sunlight but i don't have anywhere to put him besides a place a bit far from the window cause the cats will get him
> he's been growing plenty of new leaves but none of them have had any of the signature holes. does anyone know why?



We call those Swiss Cheese Plants here. Lack of holes is due to not enough light.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> i have a monstera that's doing surprisingly good. he wants more sunlight but i don't have anywhere to put him besides a place a bit far from the window cause the cats will get him
> he's been growing plenty of new leaves but none of them have had any of the signature holes. does anyone know why?





Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> We call those Swiss Cheese Plants here. Lack of holes is due to not enough light.


In the wild they grow those holes when they're off the forest floor, yours probably thinks it's growing under a big tree or something is blocking the sun.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Oct 13, 2022)

After a third repotting and cutting away all it's big leaves my ctenanthe seems to finally be recovering and sprouting little babies.

Also doxing my kokedama for an ID (don't laugh at his yellow leaf I'm embarrassed I over watered it) and my monstera because im worried about the rips in the leaves.

What I read about the rips is that it's from rough handling? But I am 100 percent certain those leaves have not been touched unless someone is coming into my house at night and fondling it.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

This really doesnt look like a ctenanthe species. Could be wrong, but these commercial growers love to rip folks off.


----------



## Big Miss Steak (Oct 13, 2022)

My friend gave me two baby African violets, she labeled them as Rivermist Tempest and Miss Sophie. The Rivermist is ready for a slightly larger pot, the Sophie not yet. Neither flowered for me (she gave me these about 6 or 8 months ago) but appear healthy. They get indirect sunlight every day and I keep the soil moist but not wet. 

I have had various carnivorous plants in the past and that was fun. They can be finicky though. Thinking of making a terrarium for some sundews or something. I had living stones once and a well-meaning family member drowned them while I was on vacation.

I found a tiny aloe plant growing out of a pile of dirt near my house where someone must have dumped something. Brought it home. It's kinda crooked but it adds character.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> This really doesnt look like a ctenanthe species. Could be wrong, but these commercial growers love to rip folks off.


I did not post a picture of my ctenanthe, just talked about it growing again. I'm not sure if you were responding to my images or not though !


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I did not post a picture of my ctenanthe, just talked about it growing again. I'm not sure if you were responding to my images or not though !



Don't remember bud. Hope all your plants are thriving.,


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> After a third repotting and cutting away all it's big leaves my ctenanthe seems to finally be recovering and sprouting little babies.
> 
> Also doxing my kokedama for an ID (don't laugh at his yellow leaf I'm embarrassed I over watered it) and my monstera because im worried about the rips in the leaves.
> 
> What I read about the rips is that it's from rough handling? But I am 100 percent certain those leaves have not been touched unless someone is coming into my house at night and fondling it.


Mystery philadendron for the kokedama! Heartleaf maybe.



Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> This really doesnt look like a ctenanthe species. Could be wrong, but these commercial growers love to rip folks off.


Chicken didn't post the ctenanthe, just the kokedama and the monstera. What do you think of the leaf issue?


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

Looks like parasites eating the leaves. Or possibly cats. Difference without a distinction when it comes to houseplants.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Miss Steak said:


> My friend gave me two baby African violets, she labeled them as Rivermist Tempest and Miss Sophie. The Rivermist is ready for a slightly larger pot, the Sophie not yet. Neither flowered for me (she gave me these about 6 or 8 months ago) but appear healthy. They get indirect sunlight every day and I keep the soil moist but not wet.
> 
> I have had various carnivorous plants in the past and that was fun. They can be finicky though. Thinking of making a terrarium for some sundews or something. I had living stones once and a well-meaning family member drowned them while I was on vacation.
> 
> I found a tiny aloe plant growing out of a pile of dirt near my house where someone must have dumped something. Brought it home. It's kinda crooked but it adds character.



They key to African Violets is a self watering pot. Never, ever get water on the leaves. Carnivorous plants are usually poached. Do not buy them.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> They key to African Violets is a self watering pot. Never, ever get water on the leaves. Carnivorous plants are usually poached. Do not buy them.


Pings are pretty safe assuming you get them from a reputable buyer. That's because you can make new ones like succulents (I'm doing so as we speak) and don't need to hunt them in the wild.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

The carnivorous plants sold in major retail stores are most likely poached from the wild and very few people who buy them have any clue about soil acidity.

Again: do not buy them.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> The carnivorous plants sold in major retail stores are most likely poached from the wild and very few people who buy them have any clue about soil acidity.


In this we are absolutely in agreement.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> begonias


Pardon me, I have an angelwing begonia I have kept alive for over a year now (indoors, potted), and it is acting stressed for the long life. I was also gifted a large pot with several begonias in it this year. Can I induce dormancy somehow, and rejuvenate these plants next spring? If so, please explain. TYIA.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

Angel wing begonias should not be stressed after one year. I have one that is close to 15 years old. I suggest looking at the soil, your watering schedule and/or fertilizer.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Angel wing begonias should not be stressed after one year. I have one that is close to 15 years old. I suggest looking at the soil, your watering schedule and/or fertilizer.


Yes, All that and more, but especially, I don't want to be watering them all winter. Can you direct me regarding dormancy or do I just throw these in the trash now?


----------



## Boopims (Oct 13, 2022)

Disappointing harvest this year. pretty dry this year and my pumpkins got powdery mildew all over them. Was looking forward to making many pies. Sad day


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Yes, All that and more, but especially, I don't want to be watering them all winter. Can you direct me regarding dormancy or do I just throw these in the trash now?



You only have to water plants once a month in the winter mostly bud.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Yes, All that and more, but especially, I don't want to be watering them all winter. Can you direct me regarding dormancy or do I just throw these in the trash now?


No, try this:


This bit in particular is probably best in your case:


> Begonia tubers grown in pots, they do not have to be removed. Turn pots on their side and store them in a dry, non-freezing location.


I have some things I just stuck under an eave last winter and the tops all died but then they came back bright and new in spring.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

Jesus christ do not do this. Angelwings are not outdoor begonias.,


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Jesus christ do not do this. Angelwings are not outdoor begonias.,


I was talking about the pot.


Freshly Baked Socks said:


> I was also gifted a large pot with several begonias in it this year.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> You only have to water plants once a month in the winter mostly bud.


 That is too much for me. I expect to be on vacation for 3 months. So, begonias do not rejuvenate from dormancy? I should toss em?


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> That is too much for me. I expect to be on vacation for 3 months. So, begonias do not rejuvenate from dormancy? I should toss em?



You're worse than Rizzo's toe bud.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> That is too much for me. I expect to be on vacation for 3 months. So, begonias do not rejuvenate from dormancy? I should toss em?


Is why I say just leave the outdoor ones by the side of the house. Maybe they come back, maybe they don't. Worth a shot and you won't have to water them the whole time.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Oct 13, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Is why I say just leave the outdoor ones by the side of the house. Maybe they come back, maybe they don't. Worth a shot and you won't have to water them the whole time.


Thanks. I saw a photo of someone who chopped all the stalks off their begonias before doing so, and wondered if they even knew what they were doing. So many people seem to post wives tales to social media I am not sure which one to try first.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 13, 2022)

You people are awful.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> You people are awful.


Hey man, houseplants are my wee babies.
Outside plants are my Spartans; hardened in the wilds and bred for fortitude and resiliancy. Only the strong survive in my garden, and they are rewarded for their strength with kitchen compost, spoiled milk, ricewater, and sometimes blood.


----------



## Big Miss Steak (Oct 14, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> They key to African Violets is a self watering pot. Never, ever get water on the leaves. Carnivorous plants are usually poached. Do not buy them.


Yeah my friend already warned me against getting water on the leaves. Why is it bad?

I have since heard about how a lot of carnivorous plants are sourced unethically and come in incorrect soil. A shame. If I got them again I'd try to find an ethical supplier somehow.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 8, 2022)

I got a little jewel orchid! Yay!
But one leaf is drooping, nooooooo!
Why is it doing this? Not enough light? Too much light? Not enough humidity?
It's living in an african violet pot because terrestrial orchid and not epiphytic orchid. 

(@Big Al's Famous Pork, maybe? Do you know?)


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 8, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I got a little jewel orchid! Yay!
> But one leaf is drooping, nooooooo!
> Why is it doing this? Not enough light? Too much light? Not enough humidity?
> It's living in an african violet pot because terrestrial orchid and not epiphytic orchid.
> ...



I have always let my orchids sit in lukewarm water for about 30 minutes once a week (less in the winter) and end it at that. African violet pots tend to be self watering pots which maintain a constant level of moisture.
Too much light is probably not a problem with orchids if the light is filtered. I would cross that off.
Terrestrial orchids can be different. I would need a picture.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 8, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> I have always let my orchids sit in lukewarm water for about 30 minutes once a week (less in the winter) and end it at that. African violet pots tend to be self watering pots which maintain a constant level of moisture.
> Too much light is probably not a problem with orchids if the light is filtered. I would cross that off.
> Terrestrial orchids can be different. I would need a picture.


I don't wanna dox my plant, but here's an etsy listing of the same kind. See how the leaves are flat? Redline is what mine is doing. Curling down the length, not from the sides. 


I also dug it out and while the dirt was dry, some of the roots were damp. I also just now moved it to a location where it can "see" more of the sky while still being out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 8, 2022)

Oh, direct sunlight is not what you want for orchids. They require filtered light. Also you do not want damp roots.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 8, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Oh, direct sunlight is not what you want for orchids. They require filtered light. Also you do not want damp roots.


It's weird. Jewel orchid roots are normally nice and fat, these were squishy but other parts were fat and normal. Is it sick? 
And yeah, it's filtered. I put it in the "underbrush" of some other plants.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 8, 2022)

I would get it out of the current pot and put it in a window until you see recovery. Orchid roots should never be squishy.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 8, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> I would get it out of the current pot and put it in a window until you see recovery. Orchid roots should never be squishy.


Took it out, cleaned it up, repotted and put back in the underbrush. 
Pray for me, frens.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 8, 2022)

It will be fine.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 9, 2022)

I think the best houseplant I have is my ficus tree. Bought it as a Walmart bonasi for $11 10 years ago and I haven't had a single problem with it except the time when I decided I would let it have some outdoor time and I sunburnt it. It recovered and is fine. It is shocking how resistant to disease and pests it is. I have struggled with scale, fungal and viral infections with many of my other houseplants and like literally nothing bothers this ficus.


----------



## high and tired (Nov 20, 2022)

OttoWest said:


> I love string of pearls, but it wasn’t until my 6th or 7th one that I got the hang of it.
> 
> 1) Water from the bottom. Their roots are very shallow and watering from the top can oversaturate them. I stick mine in a glass bowl with about three inches of water for about 20 min once a week. Make sure your pot has holes in the bottom for the water to absorb of course. I’ll water the top very lightly, like a half a cup for a 4-6” plant.
> 
> ...


It’s been a few months, however I’ve followed your advice. I have kept the string of pearls alive so far, in fact, it’s been pushing out new growth. I’m assuming it’s the same care for other string relatives?

Thank you fren


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 20, 2022)

Most succulents can be cared for with the same method.  They are very temperamental.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 20, 2022)

I rotated some indoor things that were growing all lopsided and one of my succulents decided I was a bobcat and dropped a shitton of leaves. 
Fine then. Now I'll just have baby succulents. How about that, smartass?


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 20, 2022)

I hate succulents. They're a pain in the ass and always die.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Nov 21, 2022)

Don’t share my doxx little swan

I love this plant, begonia Maculata. I got a single leaf cutting and I’ve been able to start about 10 plants so far off it


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 21, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> I got a single leaf cutting and I’ve been able to start about 10 plants so far off it


How??? Tell me your secrets.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Nov 21, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> How??? Tell me your secrets.



They root from anywhere on the stem, so you only need a little bit of stem and a leaf. I’ve started them in water and all have been successes. Now that I have secondary plants I’m going to stop cutting from that one and let it get nice and tall. They love light, when I turn them the leaves will turn back to the window very quickly, and the biggest fullest leaves seem to erupt after A nice sunny week.




Crystal Coomer said:


> I have decided to stop buying store soil because I feel like they're the reason my plants keep getting sick



You can sterilize soil by steaming it or baking it.








						Sterilizing Soil: How To Sterilize Soil
					

Since soil can harbor pests, diseases, and weed seeds, it's always a good idea to sterilize garden soil before planting to ensure the most optimal growth and health of your plants. This article will help.




					www.gardeningknowhow.com
				






Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> Put a few mildly-loadbearing hooks and a shitload of thin, light hooks in your ceiling and get you some pothos and philodendrons. Put those cute little heart-leafed suckers in some bottom-watering hanging pots you can get for cheap at Walmart and watch them refuse to stop growing. Every time a vine gets long enough to be even remotely in the way, you can just lift it up and rest it in one of the light hooks as your ceiling gradually gets covered in a beautiful web of greenery. By far my favorite décor I've ever set up in my life; it's fantastic for air quality and blood pressure levels. Keeping plants on the ceiling is also a great solution if you have any little ones who can't be trusted not to get too adventurous with them.



I have a pothos that’s taped up against a window that puts out a new leaf the second a leaf unfurls. I’m trying to get the vine to about 8 feet then I’m going to start training it onto the ceiling. That plant makes me so happy, it glows in the sunlight and makes my room feel so jungly and vibrant.



CharcoalChkn said:


> I live in a small apartment with a cat so I can't have too many plants unless I want cat vomit everywhere.





lowenergy said:


> It’s also been fun to get and raise two kittens and figure out how to keep them away from the plants, which has been mostly successful



My cat destroyed so many plants when she was a kitten. She likes to crunch leaves still but she’s stopped, thank goodness, batting them and shredding them. Lost a huge rooting Monstera to that little asshole. 



Fialovy said:


> Speaking of growing stuff in mugs, it is pretty easy to make unconventional flower pots out of ceramic containers from the thrift store. You just need a drill with the right drill bit to drill a drain hill. There are a few tutorials to do it online. I have thought of doing something like that before.



A diamond tip dremel bit has helped me make a lot of fun containers, like Frank Zappa here.


Spoiler









Fialovy said:


> Does anyone know of any good shade houseplants that aren't poisonous to cats? Ideally ones you can hang in your kitchen? I have heard spider plants aren't poisonous to pets, but I am not sure if they would do well or not.



Spider plants are great for hanging planters and aren’t toxic to cats (mildly hallucinogenic for cats though)

I have a variety of wandering Jew that I call candystripe- it’s light pink and mint variegated on top and fuschia under the leaves. So pretty


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 21, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> They root from anywhere on the stem, so you only need a little bit of stem and a leaf. I’ve started them in water and all have been successes. Now that I have secondary plants I’m going to stop cutting from that one and let it get nice and tall. They love light, when I turn them the leaves will turn back to the window very quickly, and the biggest fullest leaves seem to erupt after A nice sunny week.
> View attachment 3910305
> 
> 
> ...


When do you let your Zeberina stems flop down/grow out? I can't just chop and prop forever.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Nov 22, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> When do you let your Zeberina stems flop down/grow out? I can't just chop and prop forever.



I’ve taken so many cuttings off this plant, at times very aggressively down to the dirt. It just finds a way and comes back, and I have about 4 rooting in water right now so It’s getting so leggy due to me not having the space to clip more. Sometimes when it gets low light or I starve it a bit, it will die at a joint and drop a juicy healthy stem, which I can clip and root in water. It’s a very forgiving plant and just wants to live.

I threw away a few long vines of pothos recently that could have been 20 baby plants or 3 good big planters, and felt kinda bad about it. But I’m reaching absolute capacity of golden pothos and an extremely white variegated variety I don’t know the name of. I’m getting there with the wandering jew and begonia.




Just cut this cactus. It’s got black spots on it, probably from too much moisture? I think I can just plop it on cactus soil right?

ETA: remove.bg works pretty well


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 22, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> I’ve taken so many cuttings off this plant, at times very aggressively down to the dirt. It just finds a way and comes back, and I have about 4 rooting in water right now so It’s getting so leggy due to me not having the space to clip more. Sometimes when it gets low light or I starve it a bit, it will die at a joint and drop a juicy healthy stem, which I can clip and root in water. It’s a very forgiving plant and just wants to live.
> 
> I threw away a few long vines of pothos recently that could have been 20 baby plants or 3 good big planters, and felt kinda bad about it. But I’m reaching absolute capacity of golden pothos and an extremely white variegated variety I don’t know the name of. I’m getting there with the wandering jew and begonia.
> 
> ...


How are you stripping the background on these? I wanna try.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Nov 29, 2022)

New leaf bout to drop


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Dec 2, 2022)

It's that time of year in the northern hemisphere where phalaenopsis orchids are putting out new flower spikes! 2/3 of my orchids have spikes (one with a spike is a little tiny keiki from the other, I'm hoping flowering isn't too stressful for it) the final orchid has always been a bit slower, it seems to still be going through vegetative growth - maybe I'll get a flower spike, maybe not.

Anyone else looking forward to a display of flowers from their orchids?


----------



## Gay Mouth (Dec 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 3, 2022)

Weeding flower plants < weed plants flowering


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (Dec 4, 2022)

Planted plenty of garlic and onion for the next year, rat tail radishes are exploding in growth so looking forward to pickling those. A few friends requested alpine strawberries so tending to dozens of young plants. It took forever for them to sprout and get to a safe size, but totally worth.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Dec 6, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> New leaf bout to drop
> View attachment 3963186


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 6, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> View attachment 4013208


For real, are you _manually _removing the background? Because these look great.


----------



## Buttz McSmellington (Dec 6, 2022)

How am I just now finding a houseplant/garden board on KF? 
I have a Japanese Pine that I planted this past summer. It's doing pretty well for a sapling.


NoReturn said:


> For real, are you _manually _removing the background? Because these look great.


They mentioned earlier that they're using remove.bg


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 6, 2022)

Buttz McSmellington said:


> How am I just now finding a houseplant/garden board on KF?


There's TWO threads! This is the one that scares @Big Al's Famous Pork because we also talk about gross girl things like periods, but I've lost the other one. 



Buttz McSmellington said:


> I have a Japanese Pine that I planted this past summer. It's doing pretty well for a sapling.


Tell us about your sapling!


----------



## Stasi (Dec 7, 2022)

Oh a secret plant thread, nice. How to show off extensive houseplant collection without dahxxing myself 

I have so many I've lost count. I basically live in perpetual darkness because every window is blocked by plants.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 7, 2022)

Stasi said:


> Oh a secret plant thread, nice. How to show off extensive houseplant collection without dahxxing myself
> 
> I have so many I've lost count. I basically live in perpetual darkness because every window is blocked by plants.


Use @Gay Mouth's technique of uploading photos to remove.bg, post search engine photos, or list some and I'll grab tiktoks for you.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 7, 2022)

Stasi said:


> Oh a secret plant thread, nice. How to show off extensive houseplant collection without dahxxing myself
> 
> I have so many I've lost count. I basically live in perpetual darkness because every window is blocked by plants.



I will dox some of my plants to set a precedent that it is not that scary.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 8, 2022)

Found the non-wammin one! Gardening and Plant Thread



Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> I will dox some of my plants to set a precedent that it is not that scary.


You say it's not scary, but there's a skeleton RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Gay Mouth (Dec 10, 2022)

Gay Mouth said:


> New leaf bout to drop





Gay Mouth said:


>





}:^D

Not as big as I’d hoped, I think because it’s winter so it’s only getting grey washed out overcast light. Still, this one fared a lot better than the last one, which got bumped as it grew and developed nasty rips and scars all over. Can’t wait to see it once it’s darker and heartier.


----------



## ₲litches (Dec 12, 2022)

Anyone know what the middle succulent is? The two on the sides are from the same jade clipping, just different colors here from different sun levels.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 12, 2022)

₲litches said:


> Anyone know what the middle succulent is? The two on the sides are from the same jade clipping, just different colors here from different sun levels. View attachment 4056960


Jelly Bean plant (Sedum rubrotinctum), maybe?


----------



## ₲litches (Dec 12, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Jelly Bean plant (Sedum rubrotinctum), maybe?


Yes! I think that’s correct, thank you. Mine was pink when in full sun, quickly turned green when brought inside. 

Pretty much all of my plants are mystery plants - I work with the elderly, and whenever you compliment a little old lady on her plants, you stand a good chance of being gifted a lil’ pinch of something to take home and root.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 12, 2022)

Not exactly decorative houseplants but my mother and I have a small indoor herb garden grown with a hydroponics set.  The cilantro is growing well, and I never realized that basil had a slightly sweet taste until cooking with some I'd picked earlier that day. It's nice to have something green in the house, and the fresh herbs add a nice kick to our food, especially when there isn't much variety of food in the stores. Keeps things from getting boring.


----------



## Rock Eater (Dec 14, 2022)

I lost some of theses boys in a move, but they were happy at the time.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Dec 14, 2022)

Ooh, what's the one in the middle? Is it in a pot or are those bare roots? It looks neat.


Rock Eater said:


> I lost some of theses boys in a move, but they were happy at the time


Edit to add: orchid bud watch:


----------



## Honored guest (Dec 14, 2022)

So I brought in 4 peppers plants to overwinter them. I trimmed them down to a Y shaped stick and made sure to clean them so no pests hitch a ride on them. They receive indirect light and have started sprouting a lot of leaves, to the point where I'm concerned, does anyone have experience with successfully overwintering peppers?


----------



## Rock Eater (Dec 14, 2022)

Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> Ooh, what's the one in the middle? Is it in a pot or are those bare roots? It looks neat.
> 
> Edit to add: orchid bud watch:
> View attachment 4070046


Both! His roots wraparound the rock that is part of the pot. Although I cannot remember the name of the plant for the life of me.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 14, 2022)

Orchids are shitheads.
More like pets than houseplants.


----------



## ReasonablyRetarded (Dec 15, 2022)

Maybe the wrong place to ask but my girlfriend has talked about wanting indoor plants to spruce her place up & bring in some color for ages, I want to gift her some plantkeeping stuff for Christmas along with some small plants to get her started but I have no clue what kind of plant I should get her. 
Any suggestions?
Preferably more hardy plants featuring some color, that don't get too big.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Dec 15, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> So I brought in 4 peppers plants to overwinter them. I trimmed them down to a Y shaped stick and made sure to clean them so no pests hitch a ride on them. They receive indirect light and have started sprouting a lot of leaves, to the point where I'm concerned, does anyone have experience with successfully overwintering peppers?


I usually put my chili peppers in the largest pots I have (mine happen to be 16 inches tall x 11 inches wide) in the basement, and setup a cheap two bulb T4 fluorescent light fixture on a timer (maybe set for 12 hours) a few feet above them. I water them when they are 90% dry. I just dig them right out of the garden, and plop them into the pots. The real challenge I had with them is the aphids. The aphids love indoors (I guess it's the lack of predators) but they start breeding like nuts. You can avoid losing your plants to the buggers if you treat them with insecticidal soap. It's soap that just dissolves the waxy covering on the aphid, and they dry out and die. They use this stuff in organic gardening. The trick is covering every square inch (every! inch!) with the soap, branches, leaves, everything, and you need to use your hands (nicer with some latex gloves) to spread the soap around, get it under the leaves etc. This takes a bit of time depending on your plant size, but then you don't have to worry about aphids for the rest of the winter. I do this every day/other day for a week or so. They are really good at hiding so even if they appear to be gone, its better to keep going for a bit to get the stragglers.

Other than that I didn't do much, and I even started to harvest some peppers from the plants over the winter. I used a little paint brush to pollinate my pepper flowers, they are self polinating, but this does help them along. If you don't want to do the light setup, I have overwintered them in the sunniest window, but I never got any peppers from them when doing it this way.


----------



## White_N (Dec 15, 2022)

ReasonablyRetarded said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask but my girlfriend has talked about wanting indoor plants to spruce her place up & bring in some color for ages, I want to gift her some plantkeeping stuff for Christmas along with some small plants to get her started but I have no clue what kind of plant I should get her.
> Any suggestions?
> Preferably more hardy plants featuring some color, that don't get too big.


A huge number of plants fall under your requirements; it all depends on the conditions in which you grow them and whether they are locally available.

Here are a few options that I personally like, always have color and are not demanding.

Crassula Capitella Campfire


Callisia  "pink panther"


Echeveria "the Black Knight"

​Oxalis triangularis


----------



## Kled (Dec 15, 2022)

We're getting winter weather finally so I've been on and off storing everything.  I hate that its been so rainy as well because its threatening a lot of my plants im trying to overwinter.  I think this weekend im going to pulling my peppers out to properly overwinter in the tool shed.  I really don't want to lose any of them.  Worked way too hard on them.

My mom gave me an orchid a while back she recieved for teacher appreciation week and so far its been doing amazingly!  Its still blooming and its gained a new leaf recently as well!  During the site's downtime, Kled gma and I went to a few plant swap meets and exchanges and i managed to snag:

-a Confederate jasmine
-a $70 monstera in a huge pot (its even growing new leaves!)
-a chinese money plant piece
-a tall pepperomia jayde
-more golden pothos and a pearls and jade one
-several begonias including a happily rooted polkadot angel wing one 
-a number of seeds for free

Plus a ton of discount and sale plants.  Got a fully grown ganging pitcher plant for around 11 bucks too!  Every spring and fall theres a plant festival at the state farmers market and on sundays they usually hard closeout with sales so i managed to snag a patchouli, hot lips salvia, and turks cap lillies.  I cant stress enough to keep in the know with old plant ladies.  I got a bag of crinum lilies for free because this nice old lady had too many. 

Remember, if you're overwintering your plants, do not water them often.  I moved to the livingroom for the winter to let most of my plants stay in a warm room.  The staghorn fern is happily in tbe bathroom and the pitcher plant is gonna make a move there too.

Picture tax for the fall and winter!
The last picture is part of the haul i got from the last plant swap i went to.  Note the monstera there in the bag.  The third pic is my current broke bitch set up for my room.  Im in the process still of getting everything organized and neat since ive been having bad back problems the last few weeks.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 15, 2022)

Videos from my favorite plant autist:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






ReasonablyRetarded said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask but my girlfriend has talked about wanting indoor plants to spruce her place up & bring in some color for ages, I want to gift her some plantkeeping stuff for Christmas along with some small plants to get her started but I have no clue what kind of plant I should get her.
> Any suggestions?
> Preferably more hardy plants featuring some color, that don't get too big.


How big is "too big"? I ask because a pothos may not be colorful, but they can be damn pretty.

Wandering Jews can get big, but they don't start that way. The Zeberinas are my favorite because they sparkle in a way that doesn't show well in photos.


As for plant stuff:

Self-watering planters (plastic is good, but so are the ceramic ones use for African violets depending on the type of plant)
Spray bottle (not actually useful for humidity, but super-helpful for dusting leaves)
Twine or something similar for attaching vines to trellises and moss poles
Watering can or one of these conversion kits for your garbage




Kled said:


> Plus a ton of discount and sale plants.  Got a fully grown ganging pitcher plant for around 11 bucks too!  Every spring and fall theres a plant festival at the state farmers market and on sundays they usually hard closeout with sales so i managed to snag a patchouli, hot lips salvia, and turks cap lillies.  I cant stress enough to keep in the know with old plant ladies.  I got a bag of crinum lilies for free because this nice old lady had too many.


It's so big! 



Kled said:


> The last picture is part of the haul i got from the last plant swap i went to.  Note the monstera there in the bag.  The third pic is my current broke bitch set up for my room.  Im in the process still of getting everything organized and neat since ive been having bad back problems the last few weeks.


That shelf is sagging a bit in the middle, is it ok? Stay safe with your back.


----------



## Kled (Dec 15, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> That shelf is sagging a bit in the middle, is it ok? Stay safe with your back.


I forgot to get another L bracket at Lowe's so its a bit unstable right now lmao.  Inflation is killing me and these things are hella expensive when they used to be a dollar and change.  

I'll edit this post today with more pictures since i need to log them.


White_N said:


> Oxalis triangularis


Im trying to find this one with yellow flowers.  I have this one with the pink flowers but i never knew how hard it would be to find yellow flowers. 

Does anyone deal with native wildflowers if they do some outdoor planting?


----------



## ₲litches (Dec 15, 2022)

Kled said:


> Does anyone deal with native wildflowers if they do some outdoor planting?


I just bought my first home last year. It’s over 50 years old, so lots of terrible, terrible landscaping. Rose of Sharon ( Hibiscus syriacus), Crepe Myrtle (Lagerstroemia); English ivy…things that love taking over the beds and being bitches to eradicate. As I’m ripping things up, I’m trying to replace it with natives. This is my first winter, so I’m waiting with bated breath to see what comes back in the spring. 

…Probably more Rose of Sharon


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 15, 2022)

Kled said:


> I forgot to get another L bracket at Lowe's so its a bit unstable right now lmao.  Inflation is killing me and these things are hella expensive when they used to be a dollar and change.
> 
> I'll edit this post today with more pictures since i need to log them.
> 
> ...





₲litches said:


> I just bought my first home last year. It’s over 50 years old, so lots of terrible, terrible landscaping. Rose of Sharon ( Hibiscus syriacus), Crepe Myrtle (Lagerstroemia); English ivy…things that love taking over the beds and being bitches to eradicate. As I’m ripping things up, I’m trying to replace it with natives. This is my first winter, so I’m waiting with bated breath to see what comes back in the spring.
> 
> …Probably more Rose of Sharon


I got a few "weeds" in convenient places last year, so I just left them and let them grow to see what would happen. One turned out to be a pretty native plant with adorable little flowers and the other was some kind of mystery green thing that looked nice as an "adult" but died when things got cold. I think I'll run the same experiment again and just let things grow if they wind up in places where they won't harm the things that I put there intentionally.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Dec 15, 2022)

Speaking of gardens, I have a BEAUTIFUL, healthy, massive rose bush that's been at my house since long before I moved in. It's so beautiful, but I've realized - FUCK ROSES. I will never plant a rose in my own garden, and any smaller and less beautiful roses I've found in my yard I've gotten rid of. They're so thorny it's impossible to garden anywhere near them. I want to keep the one big rose plant because it's so pretty, but no gloves have been good enough to keep me safe. Ugh.

If anyone knows what the best gloves are for not getting impaled when pruning roses, let me know.


----------



## Kled (Dec 15, 2022)

₲litches said:


> I just bought my first home last year. It’s over 50 years old, so lots of terrible, terrible landscaping. Rose of Sharon ( Hibiscus syriacus), Crepe Myrtle (Lagerstroemia); English ivy…things that love taking over the beds and being bitches to eradicate. As I’m ripping things up, I’m trying to replace it with natives. This is my first winter, so I’m waiting with bated breath to see what comes back in the spring.
> 
> …Probably more Rose of Sharon





NoReturn said:


> I got a few "weeds" in convenient places last year, so I just left them and let them grow to see what would happen. One turned out to be a pretty native plant with adorable little flowers and the other was some kind of mystery green thing that looked nice as an "adult" but died when things got cold. I think I'll run the same experiment again and just let things grow if they wind up in places where they won't harm the things that I put there intentionally.


I bought two bags of wildflower seeds last year and in 2020 to make a bed for them but soil is expensive and hard to transport if you dig it off the side of the road.  I just enjoy seeing the bees and butterflies visit the yard.  Ive had mystery plants pop up all year that i thought were weeds but were actually these plants called spiderwort.  I always thought they were weeds but they're native flora and encompass a large number of plants.

I said I'd post recent pics but theres nothing to post tbh  i did however decide to spend an hour getting my morning glory seeds in an old pill container.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 15, 2022)

Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> Speaking of gardens, I have a BEAUTIFUL, healthy, massive rose bush that's been at my house since long before I moved in. It's so beautiful, but I've realized - FUCK ROSES. I will never plant a rose in my own garden, and any smaller and less beautiful roses I've found in my yard I've gotten rid of. They're so thorny it's impossible to garden anywhere near them. I want to keep the one big rose plant because it's so pretty, but no gloves have been good enough to keep me safe. Ugh.
> 
> If anyone knows what the best gloves are for not getting impaled when pruning roses, let me know.



I have given up on roses. I used to grow massive tea roses, wiped out by disease. Knockout roses were the new supposed disease resistant way to go even though the blooms were far less spectacular. Eventually a disease found them too.
Fuck roses. It all ends in tears.


----------



## ₲litches (Dec 15, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> I have given up on roses. I used to grow massive tea roses, wiped out by disease. Knockout roses were the new supposed disease resistant way to go even though the blooms were far less spectacular. Eventually a disease found them too.
> Fuck roses. It all ends in tears.


Continuing the previous owners landscaping theme of fuckers that are unkillable, I have a lovely specimen of “wild rose”, (R. multiflora) on the fence line. Wish I could gift you a cutting. It’ll end in tears, but not because the plant is diseased.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 15, 2022)

₲litches said:


> Continuing the previous owners landscaping theme of fuckers that are unkillable, I have a lovely specimen of “wild rose”, (R. multiflora) on the fence line. Wish I could gift you a cutting. It’ll end in tears, but not because the plant is diseased.



Noticed your post about Rose of Sharon. Mine always fill up with bugs near the end of the blooming. They don't seem to hurt the very boring Rose of Sharons I don't even like that much. Does this happen to yours?


----------



## Chaos Sundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Noticed your post about Rose of Sharon. Mine always fill up with bugs near the end of the blooming. They don't seem to hurt the very boring Rose of Sharons I don't even like that much. Does this happen to yours?


Is this what you’re experiencing? These little bastards infest my rosemallows every year.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 15, 2022)

Chaos Sundae said:


> Is this what you’re experiencing? These little bastards infest my rosemallows every year.



 THATS THEM


----------



## Chaos Sundae (Dec 15, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> THATS THEM


If you don’t see any egg clusters (reddish dots on the bottom of the leaves and petals) then you can extract the bugs by hand. Otherwise you might need a pesticide like bifenthrin. I’ve heard ladybugs work but I’ve personally never used them.


----------



## ₲litches (Dec 15, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Noticed your post about Rose of Sharon. Mine always fill up with bugs near the end of the blooming. They don't seem to hurt the very boring Rose of Sharons I don't even like that much. Does this happen to yours?


I have not noticed any, but I probably shook them all off when I was chopping the damn things down.  Try that, that seems to really encourage new, vibrant growth.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 15, 2022)

₲litches said:


> I have not noticed any, but I probably shook them all off when I was chopping the damn things down.  Try that, that seems to really encourage new, vibrant growth.



Kinda hate Rose of Sharons tbh.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Dec 15, 2022)

Okay, I feel stupid, but what do I do with my indoor plant now that it's getting big? And how do I take care of my outdoor guys?

My indoor vine is just huge, and I just don't know what to do? It's a generic green vine, and I don't remember what it said on the tag. I know I could probably grow more from the cuttings, I would just feel bad for cutting it.

And I have a mint plant and a lavender plant. My mint is covered in mulch for the winter because that's what one site said to do. I don't know what to do for the lavender.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 15, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> Okay, I feel stupid, but what do I do with my indoor plant now that it's getting big? And how do I take care of my outdoor guys?
> 
> My indoor vine is just huge, and I just don't know what to do? It's a generic green vine, and I don't remember what it said on the tag. I know I could probably grow more from the cuttings, I would just feel bad for cutting it.
> 
> And I have a mint plant and a lavender plant. My mint is covered in mulch for the winter because that's what one site said to do. I don't know what to do for the lavender.


Take a picture of the vine or use Google Lens to tell us what type of plant it is. You have different options based on what it is.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Dec 16, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> Okay, I feel stupid, but what do I do with my indoor plant now that it's getting big? And how do I take care of my outdoor guys?
> 
> My indoor vine is just huge, and I just don't know what to do? It's a generic green vine, and I don't remember what it said on the tag. I know I could probably grow more from the cuttings, I would just feel bad for cutting it.
> 
> And I have a mint plant and a lavender plant. My mint is covered in mulch for the winter because that's what one site said to do. I don't know what to do for the lavender.


Mint is almost impossible to kill, in fact it actively puts chemicals into the soil to inhibit other plants. Bee's love mint.

When indoor plants get too big, take them outside and just cut them in half and re-pot them with some new soil. You can give away the other half or dispose of it. If you're worried this might kill it, then just tease out the roots by hand, and separate them with a nice sharp box cutter. I always had to re-pot my aunts aloe vera yearly because the damn thing grows like a weed.

I saw someone(@ReasonablyRetarded) asking for beginner plant recommendations I would suggest:


Mother-in-laws tongue/Snakeplant _(Sansevieria)_
There are two kinds, one with yellow leaf borders and one without, the yellow bordered version grows less floopy.


Spider plant (_Chlorophytum_)
The nicer looking version is the variegated cultivar, it has white bordered leaves instead of the usually green bordered leaves.

Most beginners kill their plants by overwatering them, these plants don't need much water. They can take a lot of abuse, they can easily go a month without water when they get into larger pots. Most of the time the plant is going to grow into the pot you plant it in, so if you want to keep them small just put them in a smaller pot. The Spider plant can be hacked apart and replanted like its nothing. The Snakeplant likes to be crowded in its pot, it will also flower if you treat it right, and the bloom is very fragrant. If you don't like the little runners the spider plant puts out you can just yank them, and keep it a single bush, but they do put out tiny white flowers, no smell though. You can tell the spiderplant is thirsty because it's leaves get a little pale, so it's very easy to know when it needs a drink. The spiderplant is native to Africa I think, and it's roots grow into these tuber-like fingers that store water for droughts.


----------



## Kled (Dec 17, 2022)

Diatomaceous earth and insecticidal soap are the best fucking investments you can make at this point for pests.  I get bad Japanese beetles that completely shred my cannas yearly so im gonna try the insecticidal soap on them this year.  


Lichen Bark said:


> Mint is almost impossible to kill, in fact it actively puts chemicals into the soil to inhibit other plants. Bee's love mint.


Mint is also grest for keeping mosquitoes away.  At the very most, put it in its own container or if you just dont give a fuck and have a culvert in your backyard like me, drop that fucker there to keep those fucking pests GONE. 


anliteralidiot said:


> And I have a mint plant and a lavender plant. My mint is covered in mulch for the winter because that's what one site said to do. I don't know what to do for the lavender.


I dig up my lavender and overwinter it inside because it rains way too much here in the winter.  Lavender and rosemary dont like constant rainfall so you should cover it up or greenhouse it over the winter.  The goid thing is that it propagates easily.  With your mint, you dont really have to mulch it in cold weather because its a perennial and its used to it.  Just make sure it doesnt take over or basically sit in soggy soil.  I have 6 different mints with 5 sharing a planter and my last one (mountain mint) in a planter by itself.  I ignore them unless its raining too much then i pull them under the carport.

Im aiming to be a master gardener in my state one day so i gotta learn learn learn.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Dec 20, 2022)

Orchid bud watch:


I think they're gonna be pink but I don't remember.


----------



## Jane Eyre (Dec 20, 2022)

Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> Orchid bud watch:
> View attachment 4117737
> 
> I think they're gonna be pink but I don't remember.



I'm amazed that you have so many buds on one orchid! Is there a trick to it? My orchids have only ever gotten one new stem with like 5 flowers in total.


----------



## Buttz McSmellington (Dec 20, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Tell us about your sapling!


There's not much to tell right now. I think it's doing pretty well though.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Dec 20, 2022)

Jane Eyre said:


> I'm amazed that you have so many buds on one orchid! Is there a trick to it? My orchids have only ever gotten one new stem with like 5 flowers in total.


Lowering the temperatures they're experiencing at night time may help get the spikes to be more vigorous - maybe down to 15 or 16 celsius at the lowest. Lots of indirect light should help too. Each spike node needs to have two leaves above it usually, so making sure that your orchid is getting enough nutrients and light during vegetative growth to grow new leaves (one a node has grown a spike, it can't grow another).

I think it depends mainly on the specific orchid as well, as I have another orchid that still isn't doing anything this year. I've never had one produce this many buds before either (it also produced a keiki off it's last flower spike that's producing another spike of its own). This was a mini phal I got at Costco for 6 or 7 dollars


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 20, 2022)

Buttz McSmellington said:


> There's not much to tell right now. I think it's doing pretty well though.
> View attachment 4118229


Protect the baby from the sun! I had one that made it that far and all was hunky-dory until one bad day took it out.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Dec 20, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Protect the baby from the sun! I had one that made it that far and all was hunky-dory until one bad day took it out.


I had a small orchid that bloomed the first year, I repotted it, then I saw it had two flower stems the following year, I got excited and moved it to a sunny window. Whoops! Yea it didn't like that, never finished the blooms, and im sort of back to square one. It didn't completely die but it lost all but two leaves, its slowly coming back now in it's original lower lighting spot. Live and learn. I pressed some of the flowers, and surprisingly they turned out nice even though they start off really thick.


----------



## Jane Eyre (Dec 21, 2022)

Jacinda Ardern IRL said:


> Lowering the temperatures they're experiencing at night time may help get the spikes to be more vigorous - maybe down to 15 or 16 celsius at the lowest. Lots of indirect light should help too. Each spike node needs to have two leaves above it usually, so making sure that your orchid is getting enough nutrients and light during vegetative growth to grow new leaves (one a node has grown a spike, it can't grow another).
> 
> I think it depends mainly on the specific orchid as well, as I have another orchid that still isn't doing anything this year. I've never had one produce this many buds before either (it also produced a keiki off it's last flower spike that's producing another spike of its own). This was a mini phal I got at Costco for 6 or 7 dollars


Thanks for the advice! They're getting plenty of light but I've never tried to fertilize them so that's something I'm going to look into for next year. 

Another plant that I have on bud watch is the Christmas cactus (Schlumbergera). The flowers are so pretty.


----------



## Chaos Sundae (Dec 21, 2022)

Jane Eyre said:


> Thanks for the advice! They're getting plenty of light but I've never tried to fertilize them so that's something I'm going to look into for next year.
> 
> Another plant that I have on bud watch is the Christmas cactus (Schlumbergera). The flowers are so pretty.View attachment 4123392


Holy shit that is _gorgeous. _I love cacti and have never heard of this breed before. Did you buy yours online or locally?


----------



## Jane Eyre (Dec 21, 2022)

Chaos Sundae said:


> Holy shit that is _gorgeous. _I love cacti and have never heard of this breed before. Did you buy yours online or locally?


I bought mine online, but I'm not in the US so I can't recommend any store. Hope you'll be able to find one. They're really easy to take care of and it gives you something to look forward to each winter (when they usually bloom).


----------



## Lichen Bark (Dec 30, 2022)

This thread needs more plant updates. I'm growing something. Shhhhh, it's a secret. Probably a little early to be able to guess what it is, so here's a hint.


> Herbs from this family are rich in bioactive compounds that are characterized by many health-promoting properties, i.e., antioxidant, antibacterial, hepatoprotective, vasorelaxant, anti-inflammatory, and antitumor activities.



@NoReturn Bonus hint: It's semi-related to the covid thread.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Dec 30, 2022)

Lichen Bark said:


> This thread needs more plant updates. I'm growing something. Shhhhh, it's a secret. Probably a little early to be able to guess what it is, so here's a hint.
> 
> View attachment 4164448
> @NoReturn Bonus hint: It's semi-related to the covid thread.



DING! Random retard guess is it carrot?


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 30, 2022)

Lichen Bark said:


> This thread needs more plant updates. I'm growing something. Shhhhh, it's a secret. Probably a little early to be able to guess what it is, so here's a hint.
> 
> View attachment 4164448
> @NoReturn Bonus hint: It's semi-related to the covid thread.


It looks like my parsley did. Is it that or related to it?


----------



## Lichen Bark (Jan 2, 2023)

Gay Mouth said:


> DING! Random retard guess is it carrot?





NoReturn said:


> It looks like my parsley did. Is it that or related to it?


No, not a carrot or parsley, but in the same family (Apiaceae) 


Spoiler: Parsley sperg



Apparently parsley has the highest level of apigenin (A plant flavinoid) of any food. 215mg/100g



source: https://data.nal.usda.gov/dataset/u...resource/32589c52-e993-4cfc-918e-b6c5382957b5


Spoiler: Apigenin is pretty healthy



View attachment apigenin.png
Source: https://www.mdpi.com/1422-0067/20/6/1305


So I guess keep eating your parsley, if you're not pregnant. I just really liked it in my chicken soup. I think I might eat more of it. It's a big part of the Mediterranean diet.



It's GROWING!


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Jan 2, 2023)

Lichen Bark said:


> No, not a carrot or parsley, but in the same family (Apiaceae)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parsley sperg
> ...


Is it cilantro? Looks like it and that's part of the same family.


----------



## Otterly (Jan 4, 2023)

NoReturn said:


> Take a picture of the vine or use Google Lens to tell us what type of plant it is. You have different options based on what it is.


Just wanted to pop back in to share the results of your advice on my pothos. I took a leaf and stem that looked healthy and repotted in the magical garden soil. It’s now up to four leaves and looks great. The parent plant I trimmed off about a third of the leaves that looked weird and watered with rainwater. It’s still looking not great. So I wonder if there is some kind of disease or insect on the parent? I think I may ditch the older plant and keep the offspring one…


----------



## Lichen Bark (Saturday at 1:20 PM)

Otterly said:


> Just wanted to pop back in to share the results of your advice on my pothos. I took a leaf and stem that looked healthy and repotted in the magical garden soil. It’s now up to four leaves and looks great. The parent plant I trimmed off about a third of the leaves that looked weird and watered with rainwater. It’s still looking not great. So I wonder if there is some kind of disease or insect on the parent? I think I may ditch the older plant and keep the offspring one…


When was the last time the parent was repotted? Usually I repot and give a little shake of this crap, keeps most things looking good (lasts forever sitting on the shelf), even if you only put a little bit on once a year...Oh wait, not sure if you can get this in EU area.

@Jacinda Ardern IRL 'BzzzzzT!' No, not cilantro.


----------



## Otterly (Saturday at 1:54 PM)

Lichen Bark said:


> When was the last time the parent was repotted? Usually I repot and give a little shake of this crap, keeps most things looking good (lasts forever sitting on the shelf), even if you only put a little bit on once a year...Oh wait, not sure if you can get this in EU area.


The parent was bought new at the time and so it should have been ok I think. I will give it a repot maybe in the spring, things are a little cold and murky here just now and plants don’t like being messed with in our winters


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Monday at 12:02 PM)

Orchid bud flower watch:



Look at this pretty purple lil guy! So many more buds too.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Monday at 12:36 PM)

Just bought my first air plant, tilisandia, at my local Lowes. Fortunately, they had some standalone that weren't being suffocated in a baggie or superglued to a tacky figure. Dunked it in water for an hour. Dried upside down. It's looking much more healthy despite the bent leaf. Currently resides in bathroom next to south-facing window, sitting on top of 15-yr-old devil's ivy fren.


----------



## Jacinda Ardern IRL (Monday at 12:47 PM)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Just bought my first air plant, tilisandia, at my local Lowes. Fortunately, they had some standalone that weren't being suffocated in a baggie or superglued to a tacky figure. Dunked it in water for an hour. Dried upside down. It's looking much more healthy despite the bent leaf. Currently resides in bathroom next to south-facing window, sitting on top of 15-yr-old devil's ivy fren.
> 
> View attachment 4224303


Good luck! Post updates on how it's going! So far I have a 50% fatality rate with my air plants, so I need help improving.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Monday at 9:04 PM)

Otterly said:


> Just wanted to pop back in to share the results of your advice on my pothos. I took a leaf and stem that looked healthy and repotted in the magical garden soil. It’s now up to four leaves and looks great. The parent plant I trimmed off about a third of the leaves that looked weird and watered with rainwater. It’s still looking not great. So I wonder if there is some kind of disease or insect on the parent? I think I may ditch the older plant and keep the offspring one…



You can sterilize earth by steaming or baking it at 180 degrees for 20 minutes. You can also pull the plant, scrub all earth from the roots, and replant. Pothos is very hardy and forgiving, and very communicative. Mine will droop and the leaves feel less crisp when it wants water, for example. If you can’t salvage it, your new plant will probably put our leaves soon that you can start another plant with.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Monday at 9:20 PM)

I tried to overwinter some coleus on my regular old plant racks with standard LED growlights.
They died.
Will buy more in the spring I guess.


----------



## White_N (Monday at 11:09 PM)

My suicidal echeveria decided to bloom in the middle of winter, and although it pleases me and it looks beautiful, I'm torn: should I leave it on a cold windowsill so that it gets more light or move it deeper into the house to make it warmer,  the opinion of gardening experts?


----------



## Carcinology (Monday at 11:25 PM)

I like to grow vegetables and herbs. Started my first flower garden a few weeks ago to!


----------



## NoReturn (Tuesday at 12:30 AM)

Gay Mouth said:


> You can sterilize earth by steaming or baking it at 180 degrees for 20 minutes.


Why tho? Do you add bacteria back in after baking?


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Tuesday at 12:33 AM)

Some sources of soil seem inoculated with fungus gnats (or other undesirable insectoid) ... is why people near me have baked soil, before using as indoor potting mix. Adding beneficial microbes afterwards is nice, but not always necessary.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Tuesday at 5:33 PM)

My Zygo (Christmas cactus) starting to go off. These generally thrive well on neglect. Buds now forming on all the tips.


----------



## ₲litches (Tuesday at 6:24 PM)

My monstera. I really need to trim it and train it better, but for someone with a black thumb, I’m chuffed to have such a big showy plant.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Wednesday at 12:32 PM)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> I tried to overwinter some coleus on my regular old plant racks with standard LED growlights.
> They died.
> Will buy more in the spring I guess.


People underestimate how powerful LED grow lights are, I think you need a hydroponics setup if you're using those things. Not to mention in the winter you have less humidity in the house. Blasting it with too much light and dry air RIP. Alternatively, you can raise the light a lot higher than you normally would, and see if that makes a difference in the future. Personally I think a cheap T40 would be a better bet, cheaper fixture, a little more on electricity, but it evens out.

I wish I could just recreate the sun indoors with LED grow lights and have it work, but it doesn't. The indoor farms actually push more CO2 into the air when they are using those high powered LEDs on top of everything else.



White_N said:


> My suicidal echeveria decided to bloom in the middle of winter, and although it pleases me and it looks beautiful, I'm torn: should I leave it on a cold windowsill so that it gets more light or move it deeper into the house to make it warmer,  the opinion of gardening experts?
> View attachment 4228755View attachment 4228759


I'd leave it where it is, it obviously liked the conditions enough to flower. I'd listen to the plant in this case. Looks cool, like a flower tentacle.


Carcinology said:


> Parsley.jpg


Your parsley looks really good, you should dry some through the growing season. Clip the stems close (including the little ones closer to the leaf) then just put it on some paper towel in a dark place with bit of airflow, and wait till they are crisp before jarring them. I prefer this method over hanging the whole bunch, letting it dry, and then crunching the leaves into a jar, because the leaves stay un-molested this way, and intact until you need to use it. This keeps essential oils from getting out of the damaged leaves which means, better flavor, and lasts much longer as a whole leaf. Granted it can be tedious cutting all the little stems, but so worth it.


----------



## Kled (Wednesday at 1:06 PM)

Winter storm back in December thrashed all of my things.  I lost a lot if not 99% of my plants that i didnt rush inside.  Even some of my spring bulbs got hit pretty bad on the count of they were coming up since i was so warm before.  Do you all think i can save a few of them still?  I believe my Kimberly and Boston ferns will come back but idk about my others.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Wednesday at 1:07 PM)

Veggies, herbs, cacti are my specialty. Some tropicals, too. Be happy to offer experience-based advice to anyone. I'm in AZ. I love airplants and bromeliads but AZ doesn't. My brother in Baltimore has a fantastic collection of them from around the world. Some pics....

Broccoli is ready.



My parsley (snicker)



Brother's plants.

Queen of Sheba



Purple cauliflower 



Romaine


----------



## ₲litches (Yesterday at 10:23 AM)

I have an ID question, if anyone knows. I think I said this earlier, but most of my plants  are cuttings from little old ladies who delight in gifting lil’ bits to anyone who seems interested. This was one such plant, and probably the third distinct plant that the owner ID’d as “Monster Plant” when asked what it was. 
Any ideas what this is? I think it’s in the bromeliad family, but I haven’t seen a flower yet, and I can’t find anything that looks like it by typing variations of “houseplant bromeliad” into google.


----------



## NoReturn (Yesterday at 12:15 PM)

₲litches said:


> I have an ID question, if anyone knows. I think I said this earlier, but most of my plants  are cuttings from little old ladies who delight in gifting lil’ bits to anyone who seems interested. This was one such plant, and probably the third distinct plant that the owner ID’d as “Monster Plant” when asked what it was.
> Any ideas what this is? I think it’s in the bromeliad family, but I haven’t seen a flower yet, and I can’t find anything that looks like it by typing variations of “houseplant bromeliad” into google.
> View attachment 4248258
> View attachment 4248268


Looks like a basket plant/golden tendril (Callisia fragrans). Also the internet tells me they're medicinal, which I did not know.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Yesterday at 12:41 PM)

NoReturn said:


> Why tho? Do you add bacteria back in after baking?


It’s only necessary if you get a bug problem or 
A fungus that’s killing your plant and you don’t know why. Pretty extreme measure but it’s worked well when I had a fungus gnat problem that wasn’t responding to any other treatments. 



Slappy McGherkin said:


> My parsley (snicker)


That’s some sticky ass parsley bruh. I don’t grow but my FIL is like a wizard of parsley, his outdoor plants reach 12 feet. I don’t have a picture, but if I remember this upcoming summer I’ll post. He’s always trying to get me to help him clip because he wastes about 40% of what he grows but I’m not trying to be covered in a fine, sticky film for all of October.


----------



## ₲litches (Yesterday at 4:01 PM)

NoReturn said:


> Looks like a basket plant/golden tendril (Callisia fragrans). Also the internet tells me they're medicinal, which I did not know.


Yes, I think that’s it! Woah, very cool, no wonder looking for a bromeliad was not resulting in a match.  The medicinal properties are intriguing. I might have to do some research on how to process it for use. This pic was taken after cutting and discarding some of the arial bits - it’s prolific!


----------

